# A world in Darkness IC- Calling Wilphe and Nac Mac Feegle



## Ghostknight (Mar 23, 2004)

*DM Note*

See here for info on timekeeping in Tumil and the Calendar

*Sychella/ Gor - Day 13 Month of the Sword, 1789 AI * 

You are sitting in the tavern after having arrived in Tumil with a larger caravan.  Not having much to do until the formalaties are completed and trading can start, you get to look around the tavern, filled mainly with humans and orcs with a splattering of other races.

Business is brisk and service seems to be excellent - for others!  Everything seems to take just a bit of extra time to get to your table, although whether it is the minotaur or drow that is causing the problem is not readily discernable.  A;though at least in the busy tavern you are left relatively alone with most choosing indirect routes to avoid your table.

A member of the city militia enters, looks around, and heads towards your table.  Giving a brief salute to Sychella he quickly addresses you

"Sychella of House Kemir,  Master of Tumil, requests your attendance at his residence.  Your bodyguard is welcome to join you if you desire.  If you would be so kind as to join him tonight at bell four."

(It is currently 10 gong)

As he finishes speaking to you he goes to the innkeeper and then walks over to a man seated in the corner.

*Argentus Whitesoul - Day 10 Month of the Sword, 1789 AI*

_Argent you haven't posted a history for Argentus so I am taking some liberty with him_

Time has been a blur.  You remember the casting, the Celestial Chorus' last instructions 

"You are our vanguard.  Go and see if you can help those below beset by the forces of evil.  Let us hope that you can be more succesful than those who went before."

The last syllables of magic were uttered, you felt yourself stretched, unravelled, your last sight the candles in the ritual circle, and then silence, darkness.

You awaken in a small office.  Standing before you is kin.  Not a full celestial, but definitely one with the blood.  He looks at you.  Surprised.  Looking to his right is another one with celstial blood, but far back in his ancestry, being one of this plane now.

"Welcome brother, we are glad to see you, but I wonder at how you came to be trapped in a scroll.  One recently found by a scavenging party.  Please, relax and make yourself comfortable.  Once you feel comfortable perhaps you will tell us what it is you are here for."

*Farlor - Day 13 Month of the Sword, 1789 AI*

You recently arrived in Tumil.  Wandering across the land, hiding from patrols you joined up with a caravan shortly before they reached the outside pickets of the city.  The guards questioned you closely, but your aura of peace and the divination magics they employed convinced them that it would be safe to let you into the city.

You have wandered through the city for a few days, and find yourself back at the tavern where the innkeeper has provided you with food each day and allowed you to sleep in the common room in exchange for your calming presence.  

You are sitting in a corner, nursing a drink when you see a member of the city guard addressing a drow and a minotaur.  When he finishes speaking to them he heads over to the innkeeper, has a brief conversation with him and walks over to you and salute.

"Farlor, of the Brothers of the Open Hand, Gehrohg, Master of Tumil, requests your attendance at his residence.  If you would be so kind as to join him tonight at bell four."

*Racid Stonefist -Day 13 Month of the Sword, 1789 AI*

For a change you have been confined to barracks - another fight in the tavern being added to the tally.  Much to the despair of your seniors in the army being confined to barracks does not seem to be helping to curb some of your worse behavior and they are looking to find some way to control some of your worse issues, you arean useful soldier and they would rather not kick you out of the army just yet.

As you sit contemplating the rather bleak walls of the barracks the sergeant walks in.  Looking at you he quickly speaks

"Racid, it seems that Gerogh has an use for you.  He wants you at his house tonight at bell four.  Try not to get into any fights with the other guests, it is not the tavern."









*OOC:*


  Anyone know how I can change the background color for a post so I can hide text?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2004)

*Argentus Whitesoul*

Where am I? The angel asked. his limbs weak from reforming. He could feel his memories fadeing. his one and only goal was to cleanse the evil from this world. He knew others would follow but that depended on his success.

He stands and tries to extend his wings finding that they are very weak and too small at the moment to hold him aloft. You will experiance many discomforts while you regain your power slowly. If you have faith and courage you will be whole soon. The voice in his head was filled with love and power. He had no idea who spoke them but they comforted him.

I am Argentus the Whitesouled I cannot explain what brought me here as I have little information myself, but I am at your service. I am here to make things right. The angel said and collapsed onto the floor exhausted.

ooc: I left things open for you to work him into the world as you saw fit. This works very well. He has to "learn" all about the situation first hand.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 23, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Business is brisk and service seems to be excellent - for others! Everything seems to take just a bit of extra time to get to your table, although whether it is the minotaur or drow that is causing the problem is not readily discernable. A;though at least in the busy tavern you are left relatively alone with most choosing indirect routes to avoid your table.
> 
> A member of the city militia enters, looks around, and heads towards your table. Giving a brief salute to Sychella he quickly addresses you
> 
> ...



As a minotaur is usually out of place among civilization, Gor is used to being left alone. He doesn't mind the solitude, actually it is often only beneficial in places like this as it keeps troublemakers at bay.

Gor is enjoying the time spent in the tavern along with ale and three fried chickens. He lifts his massive head up momentarily as the militia man approaches the table, but continues consuming his meal as the man is adresses Sychella in peaceful manner. His big bull-like ears rise as the Master of the city is mentioned.

When the man leaves he turns to Sychella. "So da big boss in Tumil wishes to see us. Or you boss-mistress, but Gor can come too, yes? What does big boss want with us? Hope no problem to trading business." 

"Meeting not until four-bell. We got time to do stuff." The minotaur sniffs his furry shoulder and laughs. "Har! Har! Maybe Gor should take a bath. Not done that for awhile. Har!"


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 23, 2004)

*Argentus Whitesoul*

Carefully the half-celestial before you helps you to your feet.

"You are in the hidden city of Tumil.  I am Gherog, master of Tumil and this is Hilme, captain of our city guard.  We will provide a place for you to rest and recover, in a few days we will send for you, there is a task that needs to be done and perhaps you will be to assist."

Stepping forward, Hilme brings a chair for you to sit on.  As he pulls a string, you can hear a bell ring in the distance.  Shortly, a brown liveried servant enters the room with a plate of steaming food and a mug of mulled ale.

HIlme looks at you, then starts speaking:

"When you have finished eating and have regained your strength I will show you the way to the Travellers way house.  You can stay there as long as you need.  It will also let me know where you are when the time is right.  Now eat."


*Day 13, Month of the Sword, 1789 AI*

You have spent a few days in the Travellers hostel.  Many people in the city have given you strange looks, but generally leave you alone.  Some come to you to be blessed, others curse you, seeing you as a conduit to powers that have let this happen, blaming the celestials for not ridding the world of the devils.

A few days later, sitting and eating at the Travellers Hostel, a member of the city guard approaches you

"Argentus Whitesoul, Gerogh, Master of Tumil, requests your presence at dinner tonight, at his residence.  Please be there at Bell four"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2004)

Argentus lifts the children off his knees and touching the one removes the rotting disease that would have killed her within the next week. _Rest well Sinthia, I will watch over you as always._He whispers to her as she slips into sleep.
Yes I will be there. I am happy to end this waiting and start my mission. He stands and is almost to beautiful to look at. the weakness in his alibaster limbs is gone though his wings are still atrophied. His long silvery hair and glowing white eyes make him seem to be carved from marble but he moves with the quickness of mercury.
I will get my arms and meet Gherog at the appointed time. Bless you for your duty to the town sir.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 23, 2004)

The guard smiles as he watches the healed child sleep.  Bowing he salutes as he leaves you, softly speaking under his breath

The Gods be with you


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 23, 2004)

Sychella stands and returns the guards salute, "We shall both be honoured to attend,", she watches as he leaves and speaks to the man at the other table whilst she sits again.
"Hmm, whatever he wants with us, he would also seem to want with the newcomers over there, it might not be what you could call good, but I don't think it will be bad. They need me, and if they need me they'd better see fit to need you as well.
     You might want to take a bath if you want. If it's a social or trade meeting it'll do well to look presentable. If it's, _other matters_ then being less fragrent whilst sneaking around can't be a bad thing."


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 23, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> *Farlor - Day 13 Month of the Sword, 1789 AI*
> 
> You are sitting in a corner, nursing a drink when you see a member of the city guard addressing a drow and a minotaur.  When he finishes speaking to them he heads over to the innkeeper, has a brief conversation with him and walks over to you and salute.
> 
> "Farlor, of the Brothers of the Open Hand, Gehrohg, Master of Tumil, requests your attendance at his residence.  If you would be so kind as to join him tonight at bell four."




Farlor smiles at the guard, "Thank you, I would be honored to attend." Watching the guard leave, Farlor walks over to the innkeeper. "Thank you for your hospitality my friend," he said, clasping the innkeeps hands. "I fear I might not return for some time." Pressing some coin into the innkeepers hand he adds "For others who may not have the ability to pay for themselves." With that final remark, Farlor strides out the door to view this remarkable town that has managed to thrive, away from the Devil's eyes.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 23, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> You might want to take a bath if you want. If it's a social or trade meeting it'll do well to look presentable. If it's, _other matters_ then being less fragrent whilst sneaking around can't be a bad thing."



"Bath sound like good idea. Trade business or other matters, Gor ready when it's time to go." The minotaur finishes his meal and leaves to take a bath.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 24, 2004)

"I may do the same, however the maids probably can't arrange a bath for two at the same time. So I'll see what that other guy our guard friend wanted to see get's up to," she follows Farlor out, trying to keep a middle ground between blatently following him around and blatently sneaking.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 24, 2004)

"Is that so. well... better get prepaired then." He gets up from the bed. He walks few dizzy steps towards the guard but then falls to the ground. "You don't mind if I'll stay here for a while, do you?" He smiles and passes out.

As soon as Racid gets out, he goes to the tavern to take drink for the massive headache from last night. As he drinks hes beer, he looks at his injuries: only injuries are in his fists. He smiles. He doesn't remember it, but he's sure it was a victorious battle.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 24, 2004)

*Bell 8: Gerohg's Residence*

At bell eight a strange group assembles at the house of Gerohg.  A dwarf, a minotaur, a drow, an astral deva, a human in the colors of the temple of Mithrond, a human dressed in the simple clothing of a monk and seated at the table with Gerohg and the captain of the city guard and army.  Before the meal starts Gerohg stands.

Friends, welcome.  Since those here do not know each other allow me to introduce the assembled company.  As you all know, I am Gerohg, Master of Tumil, seated next to me is Hilme, Captain of the guard and the army here in Tumil.  The others here are Racid Stonefist, a member of the guard and army, Brother Farlor of the Monks of the Open Hand, Sychella of House Kemir, our drow friends who provide us with much needed items, and her bodyguard Gor, Telim Herak, Acolyte at the temple of Mithrond, and Argentus Whitesoul, amember of the Celestial Chorus sent here to aid us in our time of need.

Why I have called you together I will reveal after we have eaten, but in the meantime please eat and enjoy your dinner.  My chef has tried to make sure that the tastes of all present are catered for.

Sitting down he looks at those assembled, smiles, and rings a small bell.  Food is soon brought out.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2004)

Argentus flaps his wings in delight as the food is served. Sire I had never known food before. It's so interesting a concept. Now if I may, could someone pass the fungoids please? He eats with gusto and while chewing he asks the essembled mortals Now did you all come to this secret city of hope? You are a Minotaur correct? I had not thought to meet one of your like before. And you mylady. A Dark elf sitting and breaking bread with the celestial host. I'm impressed. He burps loud enough to shake the glasses on the table but the sound has a musical note to it that makes it almost beautiful.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 24, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> You are a Minotaur correct? I had not thought to meet one of your like before.



"You correct. Gor is a Minotaur. Winged man not seen minotaurs? Not seen anybody like you before." The minotaur sinffs the air near Argentus. "Winged man look strange. He smell strange, too, but he smell good. Winged man not eaten before? He really, really strange. Har! And everybody here think Gor is strange!"

Gor eats with a good appetite, he's hungry like a minotaur. He'll burp occasionally, too, but sounding not like the celestial at all.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 24, 2004)

> "You correct. Gor is a Minotaur. Winged man not seen minotaurs? Not seen anybody like you before." The minotaur sinffs the air near Argentus. "Winged man look strange. He smell strange, too, but he smell good. Winged man not eaten before? He really, really strange. Har! And everybody here think Gor is strange!"




You'll get used to them. Look at me, I'm sharing a table with a bloody drow! -No offense mylady.- And I thought I'd never see this day, but here I am.  Racid starts looking meat from the table, grabs the biggest chop and begins to eat with large appetite.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 24, 2004)

Farlor nods at the people present and begins eating quietly and carefully, his movements quick and efficient as always. Seeing no need for idle conversation, he waits for his host to explain the reason for his summons.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 24, 2004)

"Half drow, for what it matters which it doesn't particularly. But you see me remember that when I'm with my fathers people they call me half-human," she gives a low smile and picks the occassional delicacy off of the table, but otherwise eating with good humour and keeping a wheather eye on Argentus, "So this is your first time on the Prime? Nice to know that those in heaven have not forgotten. Oh, try these mushrooms, they are exquiste. Lightly seared in butter, then," her faces grimaces in a paroxsym of pleasure, "Possibly not literally heavenly, but as close as many of us come these days."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2004)

Argentus takes the bowl of mushrooms and loads them on his plate. You all notice he has eaten about twice what any of you except the minotaur could eat. Yes! These are lovely. Thank you Sychella. May you come to see how blessed you are.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 25, 2004)

So, Argentus right? Whats it like in heaven? Is it very different from this plane? Racid stops eating for a while imagining something. Then he bends over the table a bit with face full of eager. Have you battled against demons and devils?! Are those battles as epic as I have heard?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2004)

Argentus stops eating at Racids question. I have had my memories sealed off. I have no memory from before the seal was opened. It is a measure to keep my presence unknown on this world. He sits back and activly tries to remember and hears the "voice" say No child. do not attempt to open doors that are sealed for reasons that you yourself just stated.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 25, 2004)

The last course is eaten with gusto and many burbs (musical and otherwise).  Gerohg stands and addresses all of you.

I trust you have all eaten your fill and enjoyed the meal.  The _music_ around the table would seem to indicate that the food was enjoyed!

Now for why you were invited here tonight.  Recently some information has come to light that needs to be investigated, but I will let Telim elaborate.

Gerohg sits, smiles and Telim and indicates to him to stand.  Nervously he does, wringing his hands, clearing his throat and eventually starting to speak, in a surpriingly clear and powerful voice considering how nervous he appears.

Some years ago scrolls were brought to the temple for investigation, several of these revealed new magics which could be used to completely seal off a city and cut it off from the rest of  the world.  It was believed that these were theoretical, and I have long studied these scrolls to see if anything practical could be gathered to aid in defending our own city.  Small gains have neem made, but nothing of real import.

Now, we have evidence that at least one city may be hidden in this way.  A patrol found a man, near death, grievously wounded and suffering from some unknown disease.  Delirious he cannot tell us much, his disease is slowly destroying his remaining mental faculties and all we have discerned is that he comes from a city that sounds significantly larger than Tumil, is completely hidden and within a few days travel.  He has managed to draw a simple map, it does not tell us much but it should lead to the city.

We need to find this city.  They have magics that could help us.  Also, if this man is anything to go by their defenses may be failing, he left the city which, if built according to the scrolls in our possession, should have been completely cut off and impenetrable from both inside and out.  If the city exists they must be warned and, hopefully, convinced to trade their knowledge with us.

Quickly he takes his seat again, resuming the investigation of his hands, nervousness apparent again now that he has finished talking.  Gerohg stands.

You have heard what Telim has said.  The Temple of Mithlond has approached the city to undertake an expedition to see if this city does exist and to initiate contact if it does.  They feel that they are understaffed and undermanned, unable to undertake such a task.  

You may have guessed why you are here.  You are the ones that we would like to perform this task.  You have all been chosen for good reasons, Sychella and Gor for their trade and travel knowledge, Argentus to go with them to help quell any suspicions at a half-drow and minotaur appearing uninvited on their door step, Racid will be there to asist Gor in the protection of the group and to give some official city presence, although not voice, to the expedition, and Brother Farlor, opefuly his calming presence will asist in any negotiations and help to establish our intentions of goodwill.

You are of course welcome to refuse this task, but we believe that this is for the best of Tumil and each of you.  Sychella, increased trade will surely benefit House Kemir and raise your estimation with your matron mother.  Racid, yes well, lets just say that your discplinary record is not the best, one tavern fight too many, and this would put you right back into everyone's graces.  Argentus this is surely what you were sent here for, assisting us in improving communications and the ability to offer resistance.  Brother Farlor I believe this also fts well into your Order's aims and thus should it would serve you well to travel with this group.

Please ask any question you will of myself or Telim, we will answer what we can.

Bowing to those assembled he takes his seat and the head of the table and looks at you expectantly.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 25, 2004)

Gor listens to Gerogh and Temil speak. Those, who observe his approving grunts here and there can tell the surprising fact, that the hulking bull-humanoid seems to understand a lot that's been said. He doesn't say anything, but is looking at Sychella, obviously waiting for her to answer for both of them as usual.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 25, 2004)

As Falgor considers this information his face lights up into a beautific smile. "Do you realize what this means? If we can find this magic we can have peace forever - without having to wrest it from the Devil's! I will accept this task gladly, as it could mean the salvation of all humankind!  ...... Erm, and demi-humans, humanoids, celestials and minitours of course."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2004)

Argentus sits and thinks as they tell their tale. I am concerned. To keep the evil out is one thing but to truely cut yourself off is little more than putting yourself in a prison of your own choosing. It's still prison. I will go but I would think more clearly on this. The only use I can forsee is closing yourselves off temporarily until the celestials can devistate the unholy and then come back to rebuild your world.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 25, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Argentus sits and thinks as they tell their tale. I am concerned. To keep the evil out is one thing but to truely cut yourself off is little more than putting yourself in a prison of your own choosing. It's still prison. I will go but I would think more clearly on this. The only use I can forsee is closing yourselves off temporarily until the celestials can devistate the unholy and then come back to rebuild your world.




Falgor looks up at the deva,  "I disagree, anything is preferable to violence. If we have hide in these cities so be it. Eventually, a way to peacefully resolve the situation will become evident. It is, of course, up to the celestials if they wish to fight, but as far as the mortal races are concerned, war only causes suffering."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 26, 2004)

Sychella sits there, thinking low and hearing them out, before moving immediatly to what is on her mind "Telim, Gerohg; We have dealt together before and know each other well. I shall accordingly be brief and to the point. How do we know this man to be telling the truth? Not merely delusional or even an agent of the enemy?". She gazes around the table, "I know why I and Gor are here. Argentus' prescence is well explained, if somewhat compromising from a stealth point of view. Racid's abilities are not unknown to me. You, brother Farlor, it has been said what this mission can do for you and your aims, but not as to what you bring to the mission. I would very much like to know..."


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 26, 2004)

Gerohg looks around the table at those seated.

I would tend to agree with Argentus as to the problems with completely hiding ourselves and cutting ourselves off from the world.  Not so much because of the isolation but more because of the obvious issue of failing magic.  The traveller's presence is indicative that their magic must be failing.

Sychella, to answer your query, we have used what divination magics we could to verify his story.  The magic around this city appears to still be strong enough to obscure direct scrutiny and placement, but weakened enough to allow us to know that it definitely exists.  We are convinced the city exists, the issue is its direct location and gaining access.

This is where the second of your questions is answered.  The Order of the Open Hand of which Brother Farlor is a member, is well knwon for its emissaries of peace and their mission to bring peace to the world.  They are known for non-violence and benevolence.  I am hoping that this reoutation is known to those within and thus having Brother Farlor will enhance your chance at getting into the city and being accepted.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 26, 2004)

I think I have little choice in this matter. He looks around the table sadly. And if we succeed, it makes me less useful to the town. We're all in the hands of petty mages! He spits over his shoulder. Well, better get ready then. At least I will propably have my fun during the jurney. He stands up and bows to Gerohg. My hammer is yours.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 26, 2004)

Gor listens to others first and decides to speak his mind even if he doesn't care much for negotiations. "Big Boss of Tumil is wise. Hiding sometimes good, but it never solves problems. If hiding so good, why then man from hidden city sick and dying? That worries Gor. But good idea to seek hidden city. Better to fight devils together."


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 26, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> I think I have little choice in this matter. He looks around the table sadly. And if we succeed, it makes me less useful to the town. We're all in the hands of petty mages! He spits over his shoulder. Well, better get ready then. At least I will propably have my fun during the jurney. He stands up and bows to Gerohg. My hammer is yours.




Not so,  Gerohg replies, it would bolster our defenses nad maybe help to hide us better, but we have no intention of cutting ourselves off from the rest of the world.



> "Big Boss of Tumil is wise. Hiding sometimes good, but it never solves problems. If hiding so good, why then man from hidden city sick and dying? That worries Gor. But good idea to seek hidden city. Better to fight devils together."




The issue of the disease is real.  We do not know if the disease is something from inside the city or something he got when he left the city.  What we do know is that it does not respond to normal magical healing.  

And yes, we will fight the devils together!


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 26, 2004)

Farlor looks at Gerohg with concern,  "What is this diseases nature? Is it contagious? Is the afflicted person in pain, or just delusional?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 26, 2004)

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Farlor looks at Gerohg with concern, "What is this diseases nature? Is it contagious? Is the afflicted person in pain, or just delusional?"




As far as we know it is not contagious, no one in the temple of Mithlond has gotten ill.  Addtionally, the man seems to be wasting away physically and mentally.  He appears to be in discomfort, but not in pain.  The delirium appears to be an effect of his deteriorating mental state.  His reality is a mixture of past and present, mixed choatically together with no idea of when the switch in times takes place.  What is heartening is that though he has a thick accent most of what he says is intelligble, so at least their everyday language is still known to us.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 26, 2004)

How long do you think he has left?," Farlor asks.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2004)

Sychella gives a warm smile, "I'm sure Racid is well capable of more than compensating for any martial shortcomings that other companions may display," he gaze shifts to Farlor and the warmth drains from her lips, they becoming thin and bloodless.

"It is satisfactory. What can we count on in the ways of supply and support? I take it you wish us to travel on foot. This city is in the Underdark I presume?"


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 27, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Sychella gives a warm smile, "I'm sure Racid is well capable of more than compensating for any martial shortcomings that other companions may display," he gaze shifts to Farlor and the warmth drains from her lips, they becoming thin and bloodless.
> 
> "It is satisfactory. What can we count on in the ways of supply and support? I take it you wish us to travel on foot. This city is in the Underdark I presume?"




Heh, noo doubt about it, he winks to Sychella.

But Gerohg, if the man is ill and we can't help the poor lad, we should seek help elswhere - well... not we but somebody else perhaps? - Maybe we could just save him for the misery and kill him? He lightens up. OR, if his own city has a cure for this disease, maybe we can get it!

What I'm worried about is that he might be the only survivor of this city. A shadow passes over Racid's face: He remembers his own fate. He lets his eyes seek out Gor.  ...he could be an outcast too.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 27, 2004)

ooc:Wilphe, please try to use a color that won't make my eyes hurt trying to read it. I implore you.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 27, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> He lets his eyes seek out Gor. ...he could be an outcast too.



Gor meets Racid's gaze, but doesn't want to speak. Painful memories of his early life among his kin make him shake his head in disgust. He remembers the shaman calling him soft-hearted and weak in front of everybody, worthless in the eyes of the great Baphomet, demon lord of all minotaurs. He was told the weakness would be driven out of him by any means necessary. That moment Gor knew he would have to leave and never come back.

Gor lifts his head up again and continues to follow the discussion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 27, 2004)

Argentus scans the faces in the room and sits back. We have a few issues to overcome before we leave. I will need to disguise myself greatly. Can we get robes to cover me head to toe? The other thing is where do we start looking for this city?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> ooc:Wilphe, please try to use a color that won't make my eyes hurt trying to read it. I implore you.




Is changing:
Dim Gray
to,
Gray
enough?
or would you like:
Silver?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2004)

"I can assist in that to a degree. I'll need to obtain a kit for doing so. It's not something I normally carry with me, as a disguise kit is very hard to disguise as anything other than a disguise kit."


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 28, 2004)

> How long do you think he has left?," Farlor asks.




We do not know, the disease is unknown to us and as such we cannot predict its progress

At this point Telim breaks in

HE seems to be degerating ever faster, and the best of our healers do not predict that he will live for more than a few more days.

As for the rest of your needs, we will make items such as clothing and basic equipment available.  Unfortunately, fanything more exotic you will need to obtian in the shops in the city.

ooc: Assume any outfits and basic equipment for less than 20gp is available for outfitting (to a maximum value of 100gp per character)  Anyhting else etc give a list to me and I will tell you how much it costs (unless you really want to roleplay a shopping expedition, something that is probably a tad too time consuming considering the medium.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 28, 2004)

> As for the rest of your needs, we will make items such as clothing and basic equipment available. Unfortunately, fanything more exotic you will need to obtian in the shops in the city.




I think I'll need few potions  (2 potions of cure serious wounds, please) from the temple...  Racid says as he stands up. Oh, and trail rations  (10) too, he remembers.

When do we leave? he asks. I'm ready to go as soon as I buy few things.

ooc: Ghostknight: Will you mark these for me?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2004)

Argentus raises and takes his cold iron greatsword from it's scabard. I vow on this blade that I will do all that I can to find this city and bring back it's secrets for the greater good of this world and it's people. He holds the blade out to each one of you in turn and waits for you to do something. he's fairly odd but your pretty sure he wants the party to swear on his blade.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 28, 2004)

Farlor backs away, "Swearing by a weapon can only lead to more violence. Rather, I pledge by my vows - just as I hold my vows in the highest regard, so too this quest will be utmost in my thoughts."


----------



## Zerth (Mar 28, 2004)

Gor looks at Argentus in confusion. "Winged man speaks so fine words, Gor not sure he understands. But Gor promises to fight bravely if that's what he means."


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 29, 2004)

Sychella smiles and places her left hand on the flat of the blade, "I shall endeavour to guide you to the city we seek, to the mission," she drains her cup and leaves it upside down upon the table.

     <You have power over your words, do not let your words have power over you>

"Rations for a week for the all of us. We shall need to carry two days worth of water, and it will need to be rationed. Bed rolls and blankets if you feel you really need them. No tents, there will be no weather and they will only encumbure us. Is there anyone who cannot see without light here, if so we will need to arrange something for them.
      Rope and climbing tools might come in handy, also some parchment and ink. As for personal equipment, I'll need to obtain a disguise kit from somewhere in town.

       I take it you wish a subtle departure?"


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 29, 2004)

"I need nothing but that which I already carry with me. I would suggest that we bring along a lantern or torches, as I and I believe a few others here can not penetrate the darkness as well as you can friend drow."


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 29, 2004)

Racid places his hand to the blade with a wide smile: I promise to slay as many foes as I can for the good of our beloved town.



> "Rations for a week for the all of us. We shall need to carry two days worth of water, and it will need to be rationed. Bed rolls and blankets if you feel you really need them. No tents, there will be no weather and they will only encumbure us. Is there anyone who cannot see without light here, if so we will need to arrange something for them.




I have all the climbing gear we need: rope, grabling hook and a climber's kit. I just need those potions and the food. If theres nothing more to say, we should grab our gear and head out. He starts to walk towards the door. I'm in the temple if anyone needs me. Meet me at the gates in two hours. No need to stall, lets move out when we're ready! He walks out the door and slams it behind him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2004)

Argentus sheathes his blade and says. Yes if we could get potions that would be helpful also something to ward against poisons and disease I should think.I would have these _rations_ as well what ever they are.

ooc: Thanks Wilphe! That's much better.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 29, 2004)

Gerohg looked down the table, a satisfied look on his face.

Well, it seems that you are all ready and happy to work together.  A quick glance at Sychella and  Farlor implying - behave yourselves.

Hilme, please go to the temple and see what we have spare in the supplies cupboard.  For a _donation_ I am sure we can make some of the excess potions and cures avaialble.  Also, please see to the rest of the requests at the same time.

As Hilme exists Gerohg speaks quietly to Telim, waiting for Hilme to return.  When he does, he looks through what he has brought and adresses the group.

Well, we do not have much available but the following may be had for suitable _donations_.  We have five cure serious wounds potions, three of Neutralise poison and three of remove disease.  Each is available for a _donation_  of nine hundred gold pieces.

Gerohg seems to be having fun referring to the price as donations, evidently trying not to appear as a merchant.  With a slightly strained smile (obviously not enjoying the role as merchant go between) he turns to Hilme.  And the rest of their items?

We have loaded a mule up with a sack full of iron rations, easily enough to last ten men for two weeks.  Additionally, their is a top of the line disguise kit their - added from our own stock.   ooc - masterwork disguise kit.  There is also a couple of lanterns, a small keg with lantern oil  ooc - equivalent to twenty five vials, 200' of silk rope and another keg filled with water.  And the water keg, it fills itself automatically five times a day, it should see to your water needs.  When you come back, we would like it back.

Smiling at you he takes a seat and you can barely hear him as he mutters under his breath If you come back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2004)

Argentus takes what he can and armors up. I am ready.
ooc: I know I can't afford a potion. Can anyone?


----------



## Zerth (Mar 29, 2004)

"Gor also ready. No need for donations-potions." The minotaur fills his waterskin and takes a good amount of food, but needs little else.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 29, 2004)

"That would appear to be satisfactory. All things else considered shall we make our final preparations and be on our way? Argentus, you wish to come with me and I'll work on getting you covered up...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "That would appear to be satisfactory. All things else considered shall we make our final preparations and be on our way? Argentus, you wish to come with me and I'll work on getting you covered up...



Yes Mylady. Let us begin.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 30, 2004)

Racid will gladly make the "donation" since he's already in the temple. This is a good deal! He'll pack those in his backpack and head out to the gates to wait for others.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 30, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> Racid will gladly make the "donation" since he's already in the temple. This is a good deal! He'll pack those in his backpack and head out to the gates to wait for others.




ooc: Just remember to update your character in the rogues gallery


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 31, 2004)

ooc: Wait, wait... will I get everything for 900gp's or just one potion?


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 31, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> ooc: Wait, wait... will I get everything for 900gp's or just one potion?




00c: Per potion - (prices are around a 20% premium on the DMG prices - war conditions and these are useful defensive items)


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 31, 2004)

Racid will take only one then.   

ooc: I'll update my sheet.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 1, 2004)

Sychella will take Argentus so they have some privacy and work on fixing him up, "A long cloak can cover a multitude of sins - perhaps sins isn't the right word. Is there anything you can do with your wings? I would try and tie them back somehow, but that might damage them. They are rather delicate things aren't they? I know butterflies have to wait whilst their wings first fold out and dry. I think you'll have to pretend to be hunchbacked or something."
       Right, eyes, skin and hair. Let's get your hair tied back and out of sight. I can't do a lot about your eyes, but just be careful when you are looking at strangers, yes. Skin, we might be able to darken a bit," she digs into one of the pots, "Rub this into your face and arms, there are the bits that'll show. I don't think I can make you look _normal_, I can make you look like something other than you are. I could try and pass you off as a half-fiend drow, which, being with me - people might actually believe."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2004)

Argentus allows himself to be "molded" into a new look by the half-Drow and with the heavy cloak and hood almost feels like it might work. This itches.  He says as he carelessly scratches at the makeup on his arms. Maybe gloves will help. I thank you dear lady. My blessings to you on this journey.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 1, 2004)

Slowly the party gathers at the exit to the city.   Watching you gather, a shady figure emerges from shadows.  His black clothing and dusky skin helping him to meld into the surrounding area, the guttering torches above the gates creating plenty of shadows.

Stepping up to Sychella he removes a scroll case from his belt and presents it to her.

The map to the city, as far as we can make out.  I think it would be best for you to go to the surface and make your way to the High Peak underdark entrance.  I have added instructions on how to get there to the map.  Oh, and wish your mother well when you see her next.

With that he bows and dissapears from view, seemingly melting into the surrounding stone.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 2, 2004)

"That was a creepy fellow",  Racid says watching after the messenger as long as he can. "Let's get moving then. I trust Sychella knows how to read a map?"


----------



## Zerth (Apr 2, 2004)

Gor pays little attention to the shady messenger - he's seen more than that when visiting the drow with Sychella. The minotaur leaves the examination of the map to others and waits for a decision to start moving.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 2, 2004)

Normaly I would take the leadership roll on myself but circumstances dictate I do otherwise here Lady Sychella. Argentus says trying hard to mask his voice but utterly failing. We awail your command to start the journey.  
Robed in black and masked he looks more a specre of death than an angel of light.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 4, 2004)

"What are we waiting for then? ONWARD!" Racid starts to sing some old dwarven travel song as the group starts its long journey.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Apr 4, 2004)

OOC: Thanks, I was wondering what we were waiting for.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 5, 2004)

Sychella looks as the messenger disappears, "Thank you, I shall do so"and remains studying the map for a few minutes. As Racid bursts into song she folds it up, replaces it in it's case and mutters to Gor, "So much for a quiet low-key departure. Shall we get on before it gets announced in a celestial chorus."

      She turns to the bulk of the group and joins in Racid's song in a low alto.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 5, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "So much for a quiet low-key departure. Shall we get on before it gets announced in a celestial chorus."
> 
> She turns to the bulk of the group and joins in Racid's song in a low alto.



Argentus looks at the Half-Drow and says in a very serious voice, I'm not that kind of angel.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 5, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> As Racid bursts into song she folds it up, replaces it in it's case and mutters to Gor, "So much for a quiet low-key departure. Shall we get on before it gets announced in a celestial chorus."



"Yeah. For a creature so small, the dwarf can sure make a lot of noise. Could be worse, though. Gor's singing even noisier. Har!" Gor gets moving but turns back to look at Sychella one more time. "Fear not Boss-Mistress. Gor not going to sing."


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 5, 2004)

The gates of the city behind them, the group travels through the short tunnel leading through to one of the surface exit points.  Thegate in front of them is opened, the guards giving them stinging looks at the noise emanating from the group, letting you know that perhaps loud singing would not be a great idea.

Stepping forward one of them addresses you.

Good luck on your journey, wherever that mey be to.


Looking at Racid he continues

On you return remember that we would be grateful for any updates on movements of the devils (cursed may they all be) that you can inform us of.  As a brief warning, the pickets have picked up movement along some of the margins recently but have not been able to identify what it is.  The tracks are different to anything they have seen before. 

Exiting the tunnel, you are faced with a clear night, the stars bright but the moon still new and a thin crescent above you.  The area is within the old ruins, scatterings of rubble along the ground.  Weeds poke through the old rocks, some of them sporting the long thorns and reddish tinge of hellish contamination.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 5, 2004)

By my hammer, I'll kill them if they get in my way!, Racid says as he pauses the song.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 5, 2004)

Gor takes long sniffs of fresh air with his huge nostrils. "Ahhh! Gor's been too long in stale caves and dungeons. He almost forgot, what's it like on the surface."

Looking somewhat dissappointed he continues, "Where to now, what does map say? Soon we go underground again, away from devils."


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 6, 2004)

"All right, lets knock the noise on the head before something does the same to us," Sychella waves the singing down, and speaks urgently and softly,"We'll be on our way to High Peak, there's an underdark entrance there that should get us close to our desination. If the worst happens and we get attacked don't run back here or I will personally do my damndest to put an arrow in your back rather than let you endanger the town. Go to ground, hide up. 
      I'll be designating rendevous points back along the route as we go, if we get seperated drop back to the nearest one and wait. The way I suggest we do it is this: I'll take point, Gor drops back off me and stay 10 yards back or visual range if that's closer. The rest of you as a group, maybe Racid as number 3? Falgor, you and the mule are the only two without darkvision, it would make sense for the two of you to stick together. We might not need light right now,", she looks at the sky, "but we might later, Argentus, do you want to take the rear?"


     OOC: What does the map say? If they can get to the underdark entrance over night then she'll want to do that, otherwise she'll want to search for a good lying up place.
      What's the surface like hereabouts, inhabited or fairly empty?
       Lots of brush and tree cover or fairly barren?


----------



## Zerth (Apr 6, 2004)

Gor nods to Sychella. "Gor do as you say, keep you in sight."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2004)

As you command my lady says the angel.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 6, 2004)

Fine by me, says Racid happily. And when all else fails, put the dwarf up front!


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 8, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry for the delay folks.  I should have warned you guys ahead of time - being an orthodox jew I do not post on major jewish holidays and the sabath.  Generally this is not an issue but the last couple of days was passover and it continues into next week (So no posting Saturday, Monday, Tuesday).  Additionally Wednesday is National Elections and since I ran a project involving elections I am expected at one of the big election centres (MASSIVE boredom on the horizon - politicians and merchant princes abound )



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC: What does the map say? If they can get to the underdark entrance over night then she'll want to do that, otherwise she'll want to search for a good lying up place.
> What's the surface like hereabouts, inhabited or fairly empty?
> Lots of brush and tree cover or fairly barren?




OOC: The area around the ruins is scraggly brush, weeds and a few thorn bushes.  You know that outside of the ruins the trees get thicker and there is limited travel in this area.  If the scale of the map is correct then it looks to be around three days travel, moving into denser forest before emerging on the side of a mountian.  The last bit of travel to the underdark entrance is likely to be more over more open ground.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Apr 8, 2004)

OOC:  I'm an Orthodox Jew too. That's why I haven't been posting either Now I'll be able to post again (until the next part that is.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 15, 2004)

*Service back to normal*

OOC Right, now that the recent spate of Jewish Holy days, elections etc are over let us get this game moving once again.  Anyone care to pivk up and post what the characters are doing?


----------



## Zerth (Apr 15, 2004)

OOC: We were about to start moving towards the other underdark entrance. Anybody hasn't objected to Sychella's plan, so I guess, that's how we are going to do (it's in post #74 by Wilphe).


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 15, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> OOC: We were about to start moving towards the other underdark entrance. Anybody hasn't objected to Sychella's plan, so I guess, that's how we are going to do (it's in post #74 by Wilphe).




Yeah, I know.  But she asked some questions I suppose on how to proceed and then things died down.  I will give this till Monday and then use a bit of DM fiat to move things along if necessary (i.e. no posts from players showing what you guys are doing in terms of moving off.)

Believe me - DM fiat is not something you want


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Apr 15, 2004)

Falgor nods slowly, "Yes the dark has always defeated me, it is something that I am working on. I will do as you say." Falgor begins checking over the straps on the packing on the mule.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 15, 2004)

"Okay, lets move. Keep it quiet and gentle," Sychella folds up the map, "Try not to step in any soft ground, I don't want to leave too many tracks for the first mile or so, we'll go along the higher, firmer ground and then descend to a stream. We'll ford up that for a hundred yards or more if it's not too deep and then cross and pick up the pace."


OOC:
      Hopefully the topography will let her do that. Moving at half-speed and covering tracks until they hit the first stream.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 16, 2004)

"How are we supposed to encounter devils and demons if we're trying to travel silent. This idea of travelling is not the kind I was hoping for! It's more fun if you keep it loud so you can kill everything that comes in yer way! Har, har. Hack and slash your way..."  He stops when he notices that others are staring at him. "<sigh> ...or we could do as Sychella said: Nice and quiet."


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 16, 2004)

The group moves off, as silently as they can.  The ground is hard enough that few tracks are being left, but those that are, are hard to hide.  The red tinged weeds seem to pulp at the slightest pressure, trying to smooth over the area causing irritation to the skin, making it itch and burn.  The thorns are not much better, catching on everything and breaking off easily, more like seeds than thorns.

You reach the stream.  The water is not the clean water from the underground sources that feeds Tumil but looks black.  Whisps of red water weeds clutch at your clothes, leaving behind a residue that is sticky, and stains the affected area red.  Small insects seem to be attracted to this, coming to feed off the juice of these weeds and you at the same time.

As you cross the stream the thorns fall to the ground, and in the distance you can hear some howling as some unidentified beast hunts in the darkness.

ooc:  Enjoy the trip   In the meantime I would like to know marching order and how you travel in terms of armor being worn, weapons drawn or at the ready, who is mounted/on foot etc.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 16, 2004)

OOC: I believe our marching order was 1) Sychella, 2) Gor, 3) Racid, 4) Falgor (with mule) and 5) Argentus. Feel free to argue, if that's not ok with someone.

Gor is wearing his chain shirt. He only removes it when sleeping, because they are traveling in a dangerous area. His greataxe and three javelins are readily useable on his back. He readies the axe, when he hears the howling.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 16, 2004)

OOC: Racid wears his armor always. Even when he sleeps. Shield is tied to his back over the backpack. Throwing axes and his hammer are strapped in his belt.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 17, 2004)

Sychella looks around her, feeling the corruption of the land around her and tyring to work out what the weather will do. When she hears the animal she freezes and goes quiet.

OOC:
    Surival check for a weather forecast please.
    Listen check on how far off the animal is.
    Always wearing her amour, whilst fording the stream she will have both hands free for balance.
    When on dry land, she'll have her bow out in her left hand.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Apr 18, 2004)

OOC: Wouldn't sleeping in armor bring on fatigue or something? Or do you have the feat for that (Racid)?   Falgor has only his plain homespun robes


----------



## Zerth (Apr 18, 2004)

OOC: You can sleep in light armor without getting fatigued, so Sychella and Gor have no problem sleeping armored. I forgot, that Gor had light armor, which means he will also always sleep with armor donned, when traveling in dangerous territory. And yes, Racid's Endurance feat allows him to sleep in medium armor also.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 18, 2004)

Racid stops to listen the sound. He starts to unpack his shield and loosen the straps of the hammer and one of the throwing axes. What do you say, Sychella. Is it near? he asks when he sees the half-drow listening carefully. 

It might be those beasts that they were talking about in the town. Racid suggests. Don't bother to get ready for a fight... They're all mine! Har, Har...




			
				PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> OOC: Wouldn't sleeping in armor bring on fatigue or something? Or do you have the feat for that (Racid)?   Falgor has only his plain homespun robes




OOC:With endurance feat, Racid can sleep in light or medium armor without being fatigued. I took this feat only for this reason.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 18, 2004)

Gor's ears rise as he stays alert for danger, but he keeps Sychella in sight all the time.

OOC: Listen check.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 19, 2004)

ooc:  When asking for skill checks, please include the overall skill modifier in the ooc text, it just makes things easier for me.  Additionally, when I post results of checks, unless it would be obvious what the result is, I will not post the roll so you do not know if a check is succesful/unsuccesful until subsequent events unfold.

Sychella: 



Spoiler



Your weather sensing leads you to believe that the night will remian clear, but relatively dark as it is only a new moon.    As you listen, you cannot identify what the howl is or how far off the creature is.



Gor: 



Spoiler



From the way the howl reverberates, you believe the creature to be a long way off.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 19, 2004)

The minotaur listens for awhile and then walks to Sychella looking at bit more relaxed. "Gor think it safe to continue moving. Howling sound like it coming far away."


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 21, 2004)

The group continues over the stream.  As Racid enters the stream, the water rises up, and feels something under his feet.  Sychella is confronted by a srange creature jumping out of the bush in front of her.  Six feet tall, it has a face that looks like it is a permanent mask of fear, long arms end in sharp claws and have sharpened extensions added to them.  Its body is grey and unclothed, a vsmall puch is strapped to its waist.

It stands there, seemingly waiting for your reaction.

Falgor on the other side of the stream sees the creature but can also hear some movement from the bushes nearby.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 21, 2004)

"What in the name of -," Racid starts. He puts his free hand (the other holds his shield) in the water to see what it is. "There's something underwater over here!" he yels for the others.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 21, 2004)

"Graaa! Is this a trap?" Gor roars in confusion and moves closer to Sychella to protect her. The minotaur won't attack, however, until he is sure, they are being attacked.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 21, 2004)

Sychella puts her left hand out as a gesture to prevent Gor charging foward just yet and looks at the creature in front of her. <Obviously intelligent if it's wearing a pouch, and it hasn't done anything hostile yet>
    She breaks in broken common, "We not enemy. What you want with us?"

     OOC: It seems that we are just crossing the stream, I hoped we could ford upstream for a bit and break our trail - but if it is too deap and fast then we can't do that.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 28, 2004)

The creature looks at the group. looks quizzically up into the air as it hears the rustling in the bushes behind Falgor fading, and _Howls_ 

ooc Will saves vs Fear DC 14 Sychella 17+3, Gor 15+2, Racid 16 -1, Falgor 16 +5.  Everyone is shaken.

As the howl reverberates through you fear clutches at you but you resist, standing your ground and preparing for the worst.  The creature is seemingly surprised at the lack of rapid movement away from itself and seems ready to wade into combat.

ooc  initiative rolls: Creature 26, Racid 22, Falgor 18, Gor 11, Sychella 5.  The creature has acted this round.  Please post responses and include AC, to hit and HP in title

ooc Effects of shaken are as follows



> Shaken: A shaken character takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
> 
> Shaken is a less severe state of fear than frightened or panicked.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 28, 2004)

Gor looks at the strange creature as it howls and fear starts to get a grip of him. The minotaur, however, shakes his big head and refuses to flee from the horrible howl and gets even more irritated instead.

"Time of talking is over! Now we fight!" Lowering his horns Gor runs straight at the creature, who howled at them.

OOC: Charge attack +7 (+9, -2 shaken), gore damage 2d8+7. AC 16 (18, -2 charge), HP 24.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Apr 29, 2004)

Falgor pushes through the bushes, attempting to discover what was making the noise.

OOC: If he doesn't find anything immediately, he'll pursue a little ways hoping his calming aura will stop the creature from running.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 30, 2004)

Racid yels and grabs his throwing axe. He tosses his axe towards the creature.

[ooc: +3 (5-2 shaken) ranged throwing axe, damage 1d6+1, hp 43]


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 30, 2004)

Sychella draws her sword as Gor charges and moves round trying to get into a flanking position before striking at the beast with her weapon.

    OOC: Move 30ft to set up a flanking position and draw sword as a free action.
    Attack creature.

      AC: 15   To hit: 5-2 = 3   Hit Points: 26


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 30, 2004)

Racid draws his axe, his arm sending the axe pitching through the air, only to watch it bounce (ooc  roll 12 +3) (seemingly harmlessly) off the creautures skin.  To make it worse he feels something tugging at his legs in the water (ooc Dex check 16 +2) whic he easily moves away from, moving onto the stream embankment away from whatever is there.

Falgor pushes ointo the bushes - he hears something dissapearing into the bushes and glimpses a humanoid shape swinging through the branches and dissapearing into the top of a tree.

Gor charges at the creature, pushing past Sychella, raking with his horns at the creature.  (ooc roll 4 +7)  His horns scrape along the skin of the creature, making a loud grating noise but having no effect except to bring the eyes of the creature to focus onto Gor.

Sychella moves, carefully choosing her footing through the undergrowth bringing herself to the side of the creature, as she moves the creatures arm whips out, tearing at her skin (ooc Attack of opportunity, roll 17 +7, dmg 7).  Sychell, cluthes her arm but from the side strikes at the creature her sword lunging forward (ooc roll 19 +3, no crit, dmg 9), the sword penetrates into the creature, some of the force of the blow being absorbed by the thick, metallic skin, but the creature is definitely hurt and blood can be seen coming out.

The creature jumps back, a shriek of range as it is hurt, turning to Sychella its eyes open, a beam of roiling darkness shooting forth (ooc ranged touch attack roll 3), which shoots past her head, hitting into the ground, causing the plants there to wither and smoke.

ooc: characters actions for next round please.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 30, 2004)

*Combat summary - ooc post*

Initiative order:
Creature, Racid, Falgor, Gor, Sychella

The creature has turned to face Sychell and is flanked by Gor, Racid is on the stream embankment about 20 feet away, Falgor is about thirty feet diagonally away from some creature that is hiding up in a tree.

There is also something unknown in the water.

Damage taken - creature 4, Sychella 7.


If you like this summary after each round, I will continue, otherwise let me know to stop it.  (hey, this is my first PbP combat as DM, any pointers are welcome)


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 30, 2004)

OOC:

Where's the mule?


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 30, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Where's the mule?




Shaking and shivering on the other side of the stream, in a wet puddle of its own making (there is also a pile of fresh, steaming mule droppings for good measure), frightened mules are a disgusting sight!


----------



## Zerth (Apr 30, 2004)

Gor roars fiercely for missing his attack and seeing Sychella hurt. He keeps the creature flanked and attacks with both axe and horns.

OOC: The summary is very nice and helpful, when there's no map. Gor - attack with greataxe +8 (+8, -2 shaken, +2 flank) damage 1d12+7 and gore +2 (+2, -2 shaken, +2 flank) damage 1d6+2, AC 18, HP 24.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 30, 2004)

"Rraagh", Racid jumps away from whatever was in the stream. "I told you there was something here!" He takes his hammer and tries to spot the thing underwater.

[ooc: Ready action; Ready to attack anything moving in the water (+5 melee warhammer dmg 1d8+3 /x3). Spot check -1. hp 43]


----------



## Wilphe (May 1, 2004)

Sychella smiles, "Like we've never done _this_ before," thus far, anything that's ended up caught between the pair of them hasn't lasted long...

    OOC: Move if necessary to keep the flanking up. Attack with Bastard Sword
     5 -2 +2 = 5     1d0+3+1d6

     AC 15. Hit points 19.

     What's Argentus doing?


----------



## Ghostknight (May 3, 2004)

ooc  Anyone know a good freeware (or cheap shareware) mapping program?  I would like to include a map but have no decent program to do it with.  As a side note, I forgot to mention that the shaken state only lasts one round (the side effect of actually making your save vs fear) so no penalties for shaken apply to this round.  As for our angel - for those who missed it he posted a message in the forums stating that he was leaving Enworld for a while, I have thus ignored his character and we will have to assume he just melted back into the aether and returned home.

Racid looks down into the water.  (oocSpot check 20)  and sees a large number of writhing, red leaves.  Caught in them are several small decomposing animals and a few small creatures.  One of them looks vaguely monkeylike (details are missing due t it having been partialy eaten, but the remains of a pouch and its contents are next to it as is an amazingly clean looking dagger (or short sword considering the size of the creature).  You estimate the water to be around 3 feet deep.

Gor roars with rage at the creature in front of him.  Swinging his axe round in circles, he uses its monemtum to plow it into the creature in front of him (ooc attack roll 13 +10, dmg  11).  The creature squeals as the axe cuts into him, leaving a large gash down his side from which blood starts pouring, it seems to pause for a minute but is alert enough to deflect Gor as his horns rake down to try and do further damage (ooc 3+4).

Falgor:  (will add his results when action posted)

Sychella: Watching as Gor's axe does it work, Sychella steps in, trying to work her sword into the creature(attack roll 7 +7), only to have its rapidly moving hands deflect her blows, keeping her weapon harmlessly away from its self.

Creature:  Giving a quick look at his opponents, the creature gets a viscious look, its eyes betraying it as it shuffles a bit before it strikes out at Sychella, its claws raking across her face (attack roll 9+7, dmg 9), drawing blood and causing its face of fear to look like that of a maniacal clown.

ooc Summary to be posted after Falgor posts (Tuesday at the latest).  Feel free to post next round actions.  Any comments on dice results, please complain to management at Enworld - its their die roller!


----------



## Zerth (May 3, 2004)

Gor keeps getting angrier with each blow, that the creature hits on Sychella. He brings the axe behind his shoulder and swings away with all his might, following with a head-butt of similar power behind it.

OOC: Use Power Attack with 2 BAB. Greataxe: +8 to hit, 1d12+11 damage. Gore: +2 to hit, 1d6+4 damage. AC 18, HP 24.


----------



## Quirhid (May 3, 2004)

Racid startels as the minotaur keeps roaring behind him. "I almost forgot..."  he grunts. With a terrible, nearly monster-like, roar he turns and charges the creature.

[ooc: Racid attacks (with charge if possible) the creature with his warhammer +7 melee 1d8+3 /x3]


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 4, 2004)

Falgor heads towards the creature "Do not be afraid, I will not hurt you," he says in a soft voice (OOC: still hoping on the aura to calm it).


----------



## Ghostknight (May 5, 2004)

Looking up at the creature Falgor speaks softly.  It sits still on the branch, its tail wrapped around a nearby limb.  You feel fustrated, you can see the creature and the fact it is trembling, obviously frightened, but it is just outside of the radius of your aura.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 5, 2004)

*Round Summary - Round 2*

Creature: Total Dmg received: 10 This Round: 6
Sychella: Total Received 16  This Round 9

The creature is still facing Sychella.

Gor is flanking the creature

Racid is by the stream, 20 feet away but with Gor in between himself and the creature (feel free to change your charge action, you cannot due to your position and if you run in you will provoke an attack of opportunity (your choice).

FAlgor is at the base of the tree trying to calm down whatever the arboreal creature up in the brancehs is (30 feet straight up from you)


----------



## Quirhid (May 5, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Creature: Total Dmg received: 10 This Round: 6
> Sychella: Total Received 16  This Round 9
> 
> The creature is still facing Sychella.
> ...




No charge then.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 5, 2004)

ooc
Ok, so far I only have Gor's actions for this round (I had Racid's but that is changing).  Please post actions for the next round.


----------



## Quirhid (May 5, 2004)

ooc: Instead of charging or just attacking, Racid will try to grapple the creature - even if the creature would get an attack of opportunity. His grapple check is +6 plus special size modifier (if any). Note: Racid has spiked armor so the grapple will make extra damage (1d6) to the creature if it succeeds.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 5, 2004)

OOC: If there are any branches or anything that will assist in climbing, Falgor will begin to scal the tree. If a branch is low enough, he will attempt to jump up, spring off of that branch, and grab on to a branch slightly higher up. This should put him within range of the creature before it has a chance to bolt.


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2004)

Sychella does not like the way this is going at all and will try to withdraw out of combat and heal up.
     OOC:
      Move action soaking the AOO to get out of range and shelter behind Racid (and Gor if possible), switch her sword into one hand and begin getting her wand out.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 6, 2004)

*Round 3*

Gor pulls his axe ack, hitting out with all his might, the whistling of the axe through the air ending with a meaty "thunk as it bounces off the creature and cuts a branch off a nearby tree (ooc roll  8 +8 ). With a roar of fustration he lowers his horns pushing them into the creatures upper arm, drawing a line of blood (ooc roll 19+2, dmg 7).

Racid moves up to the creature, and prepares to throw himself onto it, inviting a swipe form the creatures claws as he does so (ooc roll 19 +7, dmg 8). He swings his arms arund trying to grapple the creature (ooc roll 15+6) and grabs hold of the creature - the two pucj against each other (ooc Racid roll 11+3, Creature roll 8 +4) and he squeezes, pushing his spikes into the creature but they fail to penetrate and the creature looks back at him and begins to squeeze back...

In the meantime Falgor begins climbing the tree, moving rabidly up the branches, the creature is about to flee but evidently the edges of your aura has touched him and it calms down, its large eyes looking down at you.

Sychella backs out, the creature unable to respond to her movement due to being grappled by Racid.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 6, 2004)

*Round 3 Summary*

Initiative order:
Creature, Racid, Falgor, Gor, Sychella

Creature: Total Dmg received: 12 This Round: 2
Sychella: Total Received 16 This Round 0
Racid: Total Dmg Received 8 This round 8

The creature is being grappled by Racid, Sychella is behind Gor and Gor is flanking the creature.  

Falgor is up the tree trying to calm some small arboreal creature.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 6, 2004)

*Start of round 4*

The creature looks into Racid's eyes, cruelly smiling, allowing a beam of pure energy to shoot out (ooc Touch attack roll 14, dmg 12, will save 4-1), burning into Racid, the thick black tongue of energy causing Racid to want to run, to flee, to get away - but the creature's claw is busy trying to rip through his armor (ooc roll 1), but failing miserably

ooc:  Racid unfortunately the will save was vs a fear effect so you character is now under a fear spell.  Hmm, I'm wondering if this creature is really a CR3, I'll post the stats after the fight and we can discuss if I have misstated this (or if die rolls and lack of player focus have had a part in this)


----------



## Zerth (May 6, 2004)

Gor keeps doing what he is best at - whacking the creature with his axe and horns.

OOC: Again Power Attack with 2 BAB. Axe: +8 to hit, damage 1d12+11. Gore: +2 to hit, damage 1d6+4. AC 18, HP 24.


----------



## Quirhid (May 6, 2004)

"Aye, this is a spicy one!" Despite his comment, everyone can see the cold sweat rising above his eyebrows. He lets the creature from his grasp and tries to back away.

[ooc: Racid will try to retreat as best he can.]


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 6, 2004)

Speaking to the creature in soothing words, Falgor attempts to slowly stroke its fur, leading it back down to the ground with him.

OOC: How big is this thing? Can Falgor hold it?


----------



## Ghostknight (May 7, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> "Aye, this is a spicy one!" Despite his comment, everyone can see the cold sweat rising above his eyebrows. He lets the creature from his grasp and tries to back away.
> 
> [ooc: Racid will try to retreat as best he can.]





Umm, you are in a paniced state from the fear effect - no orderly withdrawal here but a full on panicked flight away from the creature in the quickest possible manner is called for!


----------



## Quirhid (May 7, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Umm, you are in a paniced state from the fear effect - no orderly withdrawal here but a full on panicked flight away from the creature in the quickest possible manner is called for!




I know that but it's... just... too much... against Racid's nature. Damn your fear effects!


----------



## Wilphe (May 8, 2004)

Sychella draws her wand of cure light wounds off her belt and fires off a charge into herself. That does leave Gor by himself, but at the moment he is fresh and she is one hit from going down


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

*Round 4*

Racid breaks from the hold off the creature, pushing himself away, and running into the nearby forest, an intense fear gripping him - he has to get away from that face - those terrible eyes that burn!

Falgor tries to coax the creature down, but is unable to communicate with it.  It looks at him calmly, and takes a dessicated apple out of its pouch - delicately taking a small bite, chewing contentedly.

Gor once again swings his axe, whirling it around his head, building up momentum as he chops into the creatures side (roll 14+8, dmg 19), causing the creature to be lifted off its feet, a massive gash opened up, its body flying into a nearby tree before slumping to the ground.

Sychella takes her wand and activates - her body is covered by a soft glow and she can feel many of her wounds knitting themselves closed (ooc 12 hp cured)


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

*Round 4 summary*

Gor is standing over the body of the creature as it bleeds into the ground.  Sychell is behind Gor after having used her wand.  Racid is in the forest 40' away having fled away from the creature, Falgor is up the tree trying to coax the creature there down to him.

Falgor the creature is small, around the size of a largish domestic cat (or vervet monkey if you are familiar with those)

I have posted the creatures stats in the ooc thread for comment.  I think it was a CR3 and a few bad dice rolls counted against the party here.

Creature 26 dmg, 14 this round - unconscious.
Sychella 4 dmg 12 cured thos round
Racid 8 dmg, under a fear effect.


----------



## Zerth (May 11, 2004)

"Finally a good hit," Gor grumbles as his axe cuts deep and the scary creature goes down. 

The minotaur looks around to notice Racid running in the forest and Falgor nowhere in sight. "Where's everybody going? Battle is won." Then he turns to look at his wounded mistress, who is healing herself. "You all right? You got some nasty hits."


----------



## Wilphe (May 11, 2004)

"I'll survive Gor. You check that it doesn't regenerate or something, if it looks like it is hit it again. I'll go calm the mule," she wades back across the stream and talks softly to the mule, strking it's flanks and getting ready to gently coak across the stream.


----------



## Zerth (May 11, 2004)

"I'll do that," Gor tells Sychella and walks back to the bleeding creature. The minotaur doesn't bother to check the corpse much, but just hits it once again with his axe to make sure it is dead.

(OOC: Coup de grace on the creature. That's 3d12+21 damage, if it matters.)


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 11, 2004)

Smiling in sudden inspiration, Falgor reaches into his pouch and produces a nice fresh shiny red apple. Offering it to the creature, he attempts to coax it into his arms.


----------



## Quirhid (May 13, 2004)

Racid finds himself sitting under a tree. He realizes that his companions are still probably fighting the creature. When he gathers his courage he starts to walk in the group's direction. He notices that he dropped his battlehammer when he fled. He picks it up and with a frustrated growl he hits a tree trunk with it. "Some dwarf I am. Fleeing out of battle. I'm a coward!"  he gives the tree trunk another hit.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 13, 2004)

Sychella moves over to the mule.  Stroking and soothing it.  Evidently the mule was completely panicked by this creature, its flanks heavy with sweat.  It takes a few minutes to calm the mule but eventually it calms down enough for it to move on.  

Gor smashes the creatures head, completely obliterating its features and leaving a pile of soft, gooey stuff where its head used to be!

Racid wanders back to the rest looking disgusted with himself.

Meanwhile Farlor is dealing with this strange creature which comes down, takes the apple and sits on a branch above his head calmly eating it, seemingly satisfied with his benign intentions.  After a short while it finishes eating the apple, looks at Falgor and makes a series of clicks and strange noises, seemingly trying to communicate.

ooc:  I am experimenting with MapX from Realmcreator for mapping but have hit a snag - anyone know how to convert their format to a standard jpeg/bmp/gif format?  Otherwise anyone know of a different mapping program (forget Campaing Cartographer it is way too expensive for poor lil' ol me over here in South Africa)


----------



## Zerth (May 13, 2004)

Satisfied with smashing the creture's head, Gor walks to the others wiping his axe clean of all the blood and goo. "Perhaps we should get moving now. Maybe other beasts heard our battle and come see what's going on."


----------



## Quirhid (May 14, 2004)

Racid tries to search for his throwing axe. "Gor is right. Let's get moving."


----------



## Wilphe (May 14, 2004)

"Here hold the mule and bring it across," Sychella hands over the reins to Racid (or Gor is Racid is too far away), "That thing had a pouch, I want to check what is in it," she wades back across the river and takes a look at the body.
     She'll take the pouch and check the thing for jewellry - it was naked otherwise right?


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 14, 2004)

Trying one last time, Falgor again attempts to coax the creature down to the ground. Failing that, he'll climb down and rejoin the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 14, 2004)

*The Return!*

Argentus had been standing in the middle of the battle unable to move. His otherworldly senses were not what they once were. He was startled to realize that he was basically blind. He had not realized the extent of his fall from grace.

You must move “brightheart”. You were not sent to this world in order for others to do your work. He heard in his head and snapped awake. He shook his head and said to his companions. I am sorry. I have failed you in your time of need. May I heal whomever needs the touch of the divine?


----------



## Zerth (May 14, 2004)

Gor grabs the reins from Sychella and walks the mule across the river. He is startled to suddenly see Argentus moving and talking again. "Gaah! Winged man! What is this? Gor not understand at all."

The minotaur sniffs the air near the celestial. "It is really you and not some trick. Gor can not believe his eyes, but always trusts his nose."

(OOC: Welcome back!)


----------



## Quirhid (May 15, 2004)

Racid walks in the stream and takes whatever he found earlier.

[ooc: Glad your still with us!]


----------



## Ghostknight (May 16, 2004)

OOC Welcome back Argentus!

Racid - after searching a bit you find your throwing axe in the ground just behind where you fought the creature.  Going back to the stream you reach down to get the items in the water, only to find the reeds at the bottom closing around your arm!  Wrenching it back (ooc str check roll 19, never mind the rest!) you realise why the creature is rotting there and what was trying to get you in the water.

Gor takes the reins from Sychella as she wanders over to the creature to search it.  She sees it was wearing gauntlets with metal extensions for its claws, which are easily removed.  In the pouch on its belt there are fifteen platinum peaces, with an unknown head carved into them - almost human but with liddless eyes and small horns (but still not the same as the ones from the ruling fiendish hierarchy).  Also in the pouch are three blue stones and three red stones, but you cannot determine what kind they are or what they are made of.

Falgor sits in the tree, watching the creature, talking to it calmly in a soothing voive.  It seems to be getting fustrated and changes the clicking sounds it makes to various different sounds until it finally says "Yoo uner'stan this one?"

Argentus looks around the battlefield.  Looking sat the corpse of the creature he believes that it is probably a devil of some sort, but not one which he recognises.  Also, the face on the coin is vaguely familiar, but he cannot place it - maybe it will come back to him in time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 16, 2004)

Argentus takes one of the coins and looks at the face. We may know this being. We're not sure yet. Is there anything I can do? He says pulling at the heavy cloak and robes that cover him. He is obvious very uncomfortible in his disguise.


----------



## Zerth (May 16, 2004)

Gor keeps close to the mule and impatiently waits for the party to get moving again. He nervously keeps guard in case, that more devils might come this way. "Hrmpf! We should be going now," he mutters under his breath so quietly, that only he can hear it.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 17, 2004)

Falgor looks up excitadly, "Yes yes, I do understand, my name is Falgor, who are you?"


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2004)

Sychella sticks the gauntlets in the mules pack and takes the coins and stones to Argentus, "You're the obvious person to look after these, we can divvy things up later and work out what the hell these stones are. They don't look evil or odd to you do they?". She looks around her, ears open for any signs of trouble, "We can move on when Falgor's finished."


----------



## Ghostknight (May 19, 2004)

ooc I was hoping for Racid to reply but let us continue

Argentus stands with the group.  Fiddling as he looks around seeing who might need help.  Taking the items from Sychella (I presume - correct this if wrong) he looks at the gauntlets and stones.  Like the face the stones stir a memory, but something not yet accessible in his current weakened state.  Weighing them in his hands he is sure they should form some pattern.

Gor holds the reins of the mule, keeping an eye on the forest around them - impatiently waiting for something to arrive attracted by the sounds of the fight.

Looking at Falgor the creature speaks, "I am Wippet, of the travel tribe of the People.  Wippet thanks you for saving me form the Hunter.  Follow me to my home where the tribe resides and we can rest and eat in comfort."

Racid lies staring into the water at the body surrounded by the grasping reeds, it now being obvious how the body got there.


----------



## Quirhid (May 19, 2004)

Sorry for that Ghostknight!

I have to study hard for the next 10 days. Many exams coming: philosophy, history, physics... it's all geting on my nerves! Anyway if Ghostknight would be so kind and play Racid for a while, I would appriciate it. Otherwise Racid will travel along with the group.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 19, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> Sorry for that Ghostknight!
> 
> I have to study hard for the next 10 days. Many exams coming: philosophy, history, physics... it's all geting on my nerves! Anyway if Ghostknight would be so kind and play Racid for a while, I would appriciate it. Otherwise Racid will travel along with the group.




Cool. understood.  

As a general note - anyone needing time off let me know so we don't mistakenly head off without you


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 19, 2004)

Falgor bows as best he can up in a tree, "I would be honored to come to your village. Let me ask my companions if they also would be willing to accompany you."

Falgor swiftly descends the tree and returns to his companions. Quickly, he explains the situation to his allies.

I beleive we should go with him. We may gain valuable information and, perhaps, an ally. At worst we will have a place to rest and rejuvinate."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 19, 2004)

Behind his disguise Argentus tries not to display any emotions. I agree we should journy with the mortal.


----------



## Wilphe (May 20, 2004)

"I presume that the two of you are happy this thing isn't evil, if so lets go. I'll take the rear and check for any more foes."


----------



## Ghostknight (May 20, 2004)

*On behalf of Racid*

No bunch of silly weeds is going to stop me!

Pulling out his axe he hacks away at the reeds (slowed down by the water and the fact he has to keep taking his head out to breath).  After a while he is satisfied that the reeds are done for, reaches out and retrieves the rtten pouch, a few loose coins and the short sword.

Got 'em! 

The dwarf triumphantly displays the retrieved items, face and beard stained red from the water and looking particularly ghoulish.  The creature with Falgor paling a little, making a strange sign with his hands and turning away.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2004)

What is that all over our Dwarven companion? Is that blood? The angel asked while moving towards him.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 20, 2004)

*For Racid*

Not blood!  Leastways not mine!  Just bloody mess from those reeds under there!

Wiping himself down, Racid finds that the colouration remains on his face, beard and armor.  Though where it is on bare skin it is starting to itch.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 20, 2004)

The group forms up again, Wippet hopping in front of the group.  Turning to look at the group he speaks

Travel quietly.  The forest is not friendly and many creatures would do us harm. 

With another look of horror (or is it pity?) at Racid he moves on, leading the party between the trees.

As they travel, he occasionally lifts a rock or picks a leaf, for no noticeable reason.  Towards sundown he leads you into an area of forest with thick undrebrush, but none of the red leafed foliage indicative of fiendish taint.  He looks around, brings his fingers to his mouth and whistles.


----------



## Zerth (May 20, 2004)

Gor is happy, when the party finally makes their leave from the battle scene. The minotaur is amused by Racid's new looks. "Har! Racid stick head in strange water! His face red now! Har! Har! Racid funny dwarf."

They follow the odd creature Wippet, and as he whistles when they reach the area of thick undergrowth, Gor stops and wonders, if they finally reached Wippet's home.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2004)

Argentus keeps an eye on Racid. I do not see you coming from that filth without more issues. may I see if you have been tainted? He askes the DFwarf.


----------



## Wilphe (May 22, 2004)

Sychella hangs back, checking that they aren't being followed and covering tracks as best she can.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 25, 2004)

*For racid*

What you talking about?  It's just a bit o' red colouring!  Still, if it makes you happy, go ahead and check!


----------



## Ghostknight (May 25, 2004)

Standing in the undergrowth a few moments pass.  Then you hear a chorus of whistles coming from the trees above you.  

Shortly thereafter a bunch of ropes with baskets attached are lowered from the trees.  Wippet gets into one, gesturing to Falgor to join him.


"Get into baskets, we will enter the tree above."

Clearly he is waiting for you all to enetr into the baskets and be pulled into the tree canopy above.


----------



## Zerth (May 25, 2004)

"We go up in a tree?" Gor mutters and looks up to where the ropes and baskets were lowered. He then climbs into one of the baskets and waits to be lifted upwards.


----------



## Wilphe (May 25, 2004)

"What happens to the mule?"


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 25, 2004)

Falgor steps into a basket, pefectly balanced.

"I'm sure it's perfectly safe. I trust our little furred companion. However, if you wish to remain here, I will ascend and explore the area myself."


----------



## Ghostknight (May 28, 2004)

looking at Sychella Wippet enters into a long conversation with the creatures in the trees.  Eventually some robes with a large sling attached are lowered.  A creature wearing nothing except for a few leavesgoes to the donkey and muttering words under his breath tightens the sling, and watches the donkey being pulled into the trees above, strangely calm the whole way up.

Gor's basket slowly gets pulled into the trees above, Gor dissapering from sight in the leaves above

Gor: 



Spoiler



You go into the trees, but come out into a sunny, grass are, you can see the forest through a hole below you.  In front of you you see a city built into trees which you have never seen before.  A group of the creatures are tugging at you to follow them



Racid:  Racid climbs into one of the naskets and gets taken into the trees above.

Falgor:



Spoiler



You go into the trees, but come out into a sunny, grass are, you can see the forest through a hole below you.  In front of you you see a city built into trees which you have never seen before.  A group of the creatures are tugging at you to follow them


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2004)

Behind the vails and costuming Argentus looks into the trees and frowns. He is hesitant to leave the ground. I takes him a few moments to realise that he is afraid of falling. He flexes his useless wings and steps up to the sling. We are unsure if this is safe. He says to the being with the leaf clothing.


----------



## Zerth (May 28, 2004)

Gor will wait for every party member to be pulled up, before he agrees to follow the creatures.


----------



## Wilphe (May 29, 2004)

"Let us go then," Sychella climbs into a basket.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 31, 2004)

The being with the leaf clothing looks at Argentus

It is perfectly safe, Radiant One.  You will be honoured appropriately above.  Please, enter the basket and go above, you will find it most pleaseing

Seemingly, the disguise you are wearing is not effective against whomever this creature is.

Sychella: 



Spoiler



You go into the trees, but come out into a sunny, grass are, you can see the forest through a hole below you. In front of you you see a city built into trees which you have never seen before. A group of the creatures are tugging at you to follow them


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2004)

Argentus is taken aback. Who or what are you that you can see me for what I am? the angel says as he allows himself to be led into the sling.

As he is pulled up Argentus realises why this is so disturbing. For a being that vaguely remembers flying between starts he now has to be pulled by ropes into the heavens. He now actualy has to think of the consiquences if he were to fall from the sky. The voice in his head calms him somewhat You must learn to accept your limitation and adjust to them if you wish to regain your grace.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 1, 2004)

ooc: Just wanted to let you know, I'm back. I had problems with my computer so it took few days to fix it. I'm going to continue posting after I have read what you have done without me.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2004)

Sychella looks down at those around her and shakes her head, "I shall wait for my companions, friends."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 3, 2004)

As Argentus joins the group the creatures gather round.  The one with the leaves comes forward again.

Come Radiant one, you and your companions are welcome in our abode.

Stepping forward he heads towards the city, followed closely by the rest of the creatures present.  Children bounce from the trees and run between your legs, looking with a fascinated horror at the huge Minotaur and the half-drow.

They sing and chatter in a strange language and occasionally an older voice can be heard shouting, followed by silence for a few moments.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2004)

Argentus looks back at Sychella and asks, Do you think it safe for me to remove this disguise?
He walks quickly and as the children start to become entangled in his legs he will start picking them up and holding them laughing as much as they do. His laughter is like the sun at daybreak and even the stoutest of hearts is gladdened by the sound.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 4, 2004)

Gor does his best to avoid stomping on the children, even though they seem to keep a liitle distance from him and Sychella. His bull-ears twist and turn as he listens to all the different singing voices, that the creatures and Argentus are making.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 5, 2004)

Racid starts to feel nervous with so many eyes watching. He tries to keep up with the group as best he can, he doesn't want to be left alone. When a child gets too close he offers a murderous gaze showing: "Touch me and you're dead!"


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 6, 2004)

"I don't think there is a lot of point keeping it on now because our hosts don't seem to be keeping it a secret," her voice drops to a whisper and she heads in close, "You are _happy?_"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 9, 2004)

You are escoted and led into a nearby tree, the children unperturbed by either Gor's bulk or Racid's looks.  They seem to glory in the sound of the laughter of Argentus, and try to sing along - failing miserably and producing a cacophonous roar that offsets the beauty of the Argentus' singing, making it appear even more majestic in comparison.

As you enter into the hole in the tree, you are surrounded by opulence, a huge palatial hall opens up in front of you, massive doors able to fit about twenty of these creatures abreast of each other in front of you, another hall can be seen through these doors, even larger than the one you are in - these rooms may have been entered into via a tree, but there is no way they conform to the interior of the tree!

Approaching each of you is one of the creatures, robed in white linen and carrying a bowl and pitcher.  Shyly they halt in front of you.

Wippet speaks up They are here to welcome you, wash the road from your face, hands and feet.  You will then be taken forward to be recognised.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 9, 2004)

"What's this, Gor needs to wash himself again? Just took a bath in city, before we left. But if it's the way of the little people, Gor washes himself again," the minotaur says and starts washing his big hands and face.

After washing he shakes his head to dry himself, "Brrrrrh! Gor ready. Where to now?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2004)

Argentus allows himself to be washed as is the obvious custom of these people. He is just glad to have the costume off and allow his wings freedom to move. 

I am ready. Please continue on.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 10, 2004)

"About time I got rid of this ridiculous color!" Racid says splashing the water onto his face.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 10, 2004)

You all stand washing yourselves.

As you finish washing you are presented  wiht warmed towels to dry yourself with.  

Unfortunately for Racid, as he washed ho notices that the red remains on him.  Not only that but as long as water is on it burns.  Drying himself off quickly is the only way to get the burning to stop.

Wippet and the creature dressed in leaves come forward to him.

You have been marked by the waters.  You will need to find a way to remove the stain vefore it spreads into your soul.  Perhaps those we go to now will be able to tell you more


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2004)

"Thank you. Is there going to be some chance of a formal introduction, or will we get that where we are going?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 11, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Thank you. Is there going to be some chance of a formal introduction, or will we get that where we are going?"




Do  not worry, we will ne introduced at the correct time.

With that the leaf wearing man and Wippet go through the doors.

Your attendants move away and another of the creatures, this time robed in blue and carrying a white staff comes forward.  Each stands in front of you and then starts moving forward, in a slow, steady step.  Slow for them as small creatures - but extreemely slow for you!

By the time you reach the doors at least a minute has passed to move the few steps forward.  Luckily the creatures stand aside at the open doors, pointing the way forward.  

You enter into the immense hall and walk down a laid out carpet to the far end to be with a trio of beings.  Two are the same creatures as you have seen running around here but the third is something altogether different.  He is around seven feet tall, clothed in crimson armor and carrying a staff that looks like it has been created out of nothing, it appears to drink the surrounding light.

The two small creatures look at you benignly, their golden shifts blowing softly in the breeze, but the other one, his face hidden behind a mask seems different, his head turning on each of you and ingering for longest on the deva.

In turn Argentus feels a sense of constriction.  Again he feels that he should know more, that this being in front of him is something that he has knowledge off, but knowledge hidden from him.  He knows that armor, that mask hide something far different from the rest of this place, but he cannot recall what it is.  

As the creatures perusal ends, each of you feels a slight chill, perhaps just a bit of colder wind as it blows in from outside?

At that point one of the two creatures in front of you steps forward and spreads its arms

Welcome honoured guests to the home of the lost, I am known as the Guide and this is my mate Ghilli.  We thank you for saving one of our people from the Face of fear and invite you to dine with us this night.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 15, 2004)

From behind you, you hear the sound as many of the tribe members arrive, and the scraping of tables and chairs.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 15, 2004)

Gor nods in satisfaction as the thought of food is brought up. "No need to thank, Gor likes clobbering nasty devil-monsters. He also likes good food! Har!"


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 15, 2004)

"Ah, I think my appetite will return when I get this stuff out of me!" Racid grunts.

ooc: I'm not going to post for awhile (maybe a week or so). I'll let you know when I'm back posting. This came too quickly for me too!


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2004)

"Most impressive, and you would be some of lost correct?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

The Guide bows to you all again.

You are correct.  We are the lost.  But his may be our home but we did not create it.  We found it abandoned nd adopted it as our home.  Come, let us sit at the table and we can talk more.  I welcome all our guests.

The last seems to be directed at the other being, who removes his mask with a little smile, displaying a red face, peppered with black dots, feral green eyes and small, sharp horns atop his head.

He bows to the Guide, with a smile on his face that does nothing to redeem his aura of menace.  

Gladly will I join your table.  but I came here seeking these other guests.  It will be good to eat first, then I need to tak to them privately.

He turns and looks at you agains, mumbling something under his breath, which you can just overhear, and which Argentus understands and recognises - "An angel to save us, by the nine hells this is unbelievable!, the language spoken being infernal.  He looks, catches Argentus' eye and winks as if at some joke.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> "An angel to save us, by the nine hells this is unbelievable!



Argentus looks the Tiefling (?) in the eyes and says, I feel as if I should know you. I am Argentus, called the Whitesoul. May I have your name?


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 21, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Argentus looks the Tiefling (?) in the eyes and says, I feel as if I should know you. I am Argentus, called the Whitesoul. May I have your name?




The man laughs- a chillingly cold laugh.

Just how much have you given up to be here angel?  If you were in your right mind you would know me- my name I will give later, for now know me as the one who led the failed rebellion on the sixth layer.  If anything, those who rule out there hate me even more than they do you!

And our hosts try to penetrate who I am.  They know I am not of those who rule, but know no more.  Nor will I tell them, and I advise you to remain silent- if forced to escape from here I will have to destroy them all, not something you would like now is it angel?  Oh, and know this, the only reason I am here is to talk to you and your companions- thou providence surely has a strange sense of humour to put you amongst those I am to meet!


He gives you a little bow, and continues, a hint of amusement in his voice

I can rely on your discretion can I not angel?  If you remembered anything you would remember that even with you full might you would be no match for me.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2004)

Sychella will stand, watching and listening, trying to work out what is going opn between these two.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2004)

Argentus hears the words and while holy rage begins to boil in his celestial blood he remains silent. He nods to the deamonic one and simply follows the others. 

_There will be time enough to deal with this one at a later date._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 24, 2004)

You are ll seated around one of the tables that have been set-up, the guide and Ghilli seating themselves opposite.  The leaf clad creature goes and stands in the centre of the tables, the rest of the adults sitting down (seeminly haphazardly), and the children running around playing (but at least quietly).  The man sitting himself down next to Argentus, seemingly enjoying Argentus' discomfort. 

As silent descends Wippet comes to each of you, touches, you with a rod, and as he does so the noise in the hall resolves into intelligable speech.  The leaf clad man looks at you and bows.

I sing a song of welcome to our guests.  May the roof of our home protect them, may they find their way where they go.

I sing the song of the lost to our guests.  The song of the lost that travel, never to find their way home.  Travelling between worlds, between timee.  I sing the song that we pray that the Gods return that we may once more know the forests of our home.

I sing for our guests, for I am Hulleuk, master of our songs and friend of the forest. 

In the days gone by we wandered, we found the stair and ascended.  But when we went down the stair the forest was no more.  Instead there was mountain  and fire, we ascended the stair, but when we descended there was sea and monsters, once again we ascended the stair, but when we returned their was desert and thirst.  For the fourth, and so far the last time, we ascended the stair, but the forest we found was not home.  We fear what may come next, so we do not ascend the stair, but live hidden at the top of the stairs.  We are lost.

As he sings, the creatures present emit a low hum, the children sitting rapt and listening.  As he finishes, the chaos resumes and food is placed on the table in front of you- large bowls of fruit, loaves of freshly baked bread and various dead insects arranged on leaves.  All around you the creatures start eating with gusto.

I hope you enjoy the food my friends.  You rescued one of our own and I would see you rewarded.  Tell me, how can I assist you in your journey?

The Guide leans forward, looking at each of you, seemingly intent on hearing an answer.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 24, 2004)

"Aye, the shelter is fine for now -and the food ofcourse", Racid replies.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 27, 2004)

"Gor sorry for you. Too bad you not minotaurs. We never get lost, always know the way." The minotaur pauses and thinks some more scratching his head. "Gor not sure he understands all you say, but maybe even minotaur could not find your home. That maybe some magic-stuff, that always makes Gor's head hurt."

"Thank you for food. You very good hosts. Gor hopes he could help you better."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2004)

Argentus keeps an eye on the tiefling and says little other than thank you  and more please. He is trying to remember who this being is and why he feels so ill at ease with him here.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 29, 2004)

"Somewhere secure to rest up would be nice and maybe a talk with your scouts, in private," she moves on from business, "How is it you manage to survive up here, or is this just an elaborate rope trick?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 30, 2004)

The Guide smiles

I am glad you find the food and entertainment to your liking.  You are welcome to stay with us as long as you need, a hut will be provided for your use.  You are also welcome to stock up on food.  It s something we have plenty of!

Turning to Sychella he continues

Our scouts will be made available to you, those that have come back.  Our other guest has requested a private meeting with you.  Perhaps after you meet with him? 

Leaning forward he gives a worried look in the direction of the strange man

Truthfully, we do not know who or what he is, merely that he does not seem allied with the rulers outside and is powerful in his own right, but we have no idea of how powerful he may or may not be.  Be wary of him, we do not knowif he can be trusted.

The rest of the meal passes uneventfully- eventually winding down, parents carrying sleeping (or protesting) children outside and the servers clearing up the remnants of the food.

One of them comes forward to you all and to the strange man

Lords, if you would all follow me, a chamber has been prepared in which you can meet.  The creature steps away, and the man rises to follow, smiling as he looks at you, evidently happy to finally be getting down to meeting with you.

Come, there is much to discuss and fates cruel little ways to be explored.  Do not worry, I offer an oath that I will not harm you, nor will I this night do anything to bring harm to you.  Very deliberately hr turns his back, offering it as unprotected target as he follows behind the creature.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2004)

"Thank you, your good health," Sychella stands and follows the creature out.
     <If you as powerful as they say then it would not matter if you were baring your throat at me>


----------



## Zerth (Jun 30, 2004)

Gor follows with others staying near Sychella and constantly keeping an eye on the strange arrogant man, who wishes to negotiate with them, but still giving veiled threats about his great power.

Whispering to Sychella as they go, "Hrrrm, Gor not trust that one. We not need help from likes of him."


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 1, 2004)

Racid follows others. "I really don't care what he says... I'm still going to crush his head like an egg if he tries something," he grunts scraching his red neck.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 2, 2004)

The creature leads you through to a small antechamber with a table. chairs and a decanter of fruit juice and glasses in the center.  The man goes in, sits down, pours aglass of juice and turns to you.

Sit and join me, or not, whatever suits your fancy.  Time was when I worried about those little issues, now they no longer concern me.

He stops, staring at the drink in the glass.

If the angel was in his right mind, he would know me. and would no doubt be refusing to enter this room, let alone watch me drink.  Unless you care to join me, my angelic friend? "

Without waiting for any response he continues

Millenia ago there was a revolution in the nine hells, the lordship of the sixth was in dispute.  Not too unusual, devils do tend to argue over there hierarchies. It looked as if the revolt would succeed.  But betrayal reared its head and the revolution was stopped- the masses of the those in revolt destroyed, but the leaders and some of their supporters escaped through a gate to the prime.

His eyes lose focus, he seems to be looking into other vistas as he continues

Well I remember holding the pulsating hearts of my Duke and consort, their power sacrificed to open the gate.  But as I stood to enter the corpse of my new dead consort rose.  She had been a mighty sorceress, one of the mightiest amongst the fiendish hierarchy.  She stood, and from her a celstial light shone, striking at many of us, burning her words into our hearts as we stood there

Know that there is noe escape from fate

Her head bowed for a moment and then her whole corpse rose, shedding that accursed celestial light across the planes of hell.

In time the power will awake
Across the planes foundations will shatter and the balance will be denied.
Across the planes the weakest shall rise to disturb the council of the mighty
Hell will rise, the abyss will be banished and heaven will only be able to watch
But night always has a dawn and the balance must always be restored.
Flee now, in time by helping others you will find you help yourself.

Odd words to hear in hell, but there wa sno time to ponder, we fled and found ourselves here.  My minions very exostence has been forgotten from hell- no more are they created and only those with me here still exist.  My hounds hunt, ny soldiers guard and my sages ponder.  And in their pondering they discovered you- an unlikely group, but we sent a hound to call to you.  A bad choice, it went on its own hunt and attacked what it should have spoken to.  

Now I offer our help.  You go to find a lost city.  Forget it.  It is lost beyond your means to discover and recover.  My sages say that you are the ones to bring the dawn.  That you are the ones that will somehow restore the balance- an odd group.  A pacifist, a mindless brute, a reckless runt and a powerless angel.  But if the prophecy is true, you will restore the balance and see me to my throne on the Sixth!

At the last he stands, and finally he reveals himself.  The illusion used to cloak him gone you see a fifteen foot tall devil.  Fire seems to burn around his head, his eyes sunken sockets filled with worms.  His mouth a chasm of fangs, six arms radiating from his body, and the hilts of four mighty swords being seen rising above his shoulders.  He wears red armor, his visage carve into it, the eyes watching you, the mouth opening and laughing.

Argentus:



Spoiler



With his words you remember. Millenia ago a solar saacrificed himself.  No one knew why, but there were rumors that he ad used mighty magic to breach the defenses of hell to deliver a message of hope.  At the time none understood.  Now finally it seems you do!  You also remember the creature in front of you- the Devil Prince Heta'mak.  Once a contender to rule a plane of hell, and long since thought dead.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 2, 2004)

The creature leads you through to a small antechamber with a table. chairs and a decanter of fruit juice and glasses in the center.  The man goes in, sits down, pours aglass of juice and turns to you.

Sit and join me, or not, whatever suits your fancy.  Time was when I worried about those little issues, now they no longer concern me.

He stops, staring at the drink in the glass.

If the angel was in his right mind, he would know me. and would no doubt be refusing to enter this room, let alone watch me drink.  Unless you care to join me, my angelic friend? "

Without waiting for any response he continues

Millenia ago there was a revolution in the nine hells, the lordship of the sixth was in dispute.  Not too unusual, devils do tend to argue over there hierarchies. It looked as if the revolt would succeed.  But betrayal reared its head and the revolution was stopped- the masses of the those in revolt destroyed, but the leaders and some of their supporters escaped through a gate to the prime.

His eyes lose focus, he seems to be looking into other vistas as he continues

Well I remember holding the pulsating hearts of my Duke and consort, their power sacrificed to open the gate.  But as I stood to enter the corpse of my new dead consort rose.  She had been a mighty sorceress, one of the mightiest amongst the fiendish hierarchy.  She stood, and from her a celstial light shone, striking at many of us, burning her words into our hearts as we stood there

Know that there is no escape from fate

Her head bowed for a moment and then her whole corpse rose, shedding that accursed celestial light across the planes of hell.

In time the power will awake
Across the planes foundations will shatter and the balance will be denied.
Across the planes the weakest shall rise to disturb the council of the mighty
Hell will rise, the abyss will be banished and heaven will only be able to watch
But night always has a dawn and the balance must always be restored.
Flee now, in time by helping others you will find you help yourself.

Odd words to hear in hell, but there wa sno time to ponder, we fled and found ourselves here.  My minions very exostence has been forgotten from hell- no more are they created and only those with me here still exist.  My hounds hunt, ny soldiers guard and my sages ponder.  And in their pondering they discovered you- an unlikely group, but we sent a hound to call to you.  A bad choice, it went on its own hunt and attacked what it should have spoken to.  

Now I offer our help.  You go to find a lost city.  Forget it.  It is lost beyond your means to discover and recover.  My sages say that you are the ones to bring the dawn.  That you are the ones that will somehow restore the balance- an odd group.  A pacifist, a mindless brute, a reckless runt, a half-breed more interested in money than self and a powerless angel.  But if the prophecy is true, you will restore the balance and see me to my throne on the Sixth!

At the last he stands, and finally he reveals himself.  The illusion used to cloak him gone you see a fifteen foot tall devil.  Fire seems to burn around his head, his eyes sunken sockets filled with worms.  His mouth a chasm of fangs, six arms radiating from his body, and the hilts of four mighty swords being seen rising above his shoulders.  He wears red armor, his visage carve into it, the eyes watching you, the mouth opening and laughing.

Argentus:



Spoiler



With his words you remember. Millenia ago a solar saacrificed himself.  No one knew why, but there were rumors that he ad used mighty magic to breach the defenses of hell to deliver a message of hope.  At the time none understood.  Now finally it seems you do!  You also remember the creature in front of you- the Devil Prince Heta'mak.  Once a contender to rule a plane of hell, and long since thought dead.



ooc:  You have no one to blame but yourselves.  You followed Wippet. Honestly, this was not meant to happen for a long time yet!  (Pesky PCs, messing up all my event planning and timelines, what next, free thought?)


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 8, 2004)

The man looks at you all.  Evidently he seems amused, whether by your discomfort ot stunned silence at his revelations.  He sits, quietly drinking on his fill.

OOC:Anyone still out there?  I know Wilphe is away, how about the rest of you?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 8, 2004)

Gor is so surprised and horrified to see the devil's true form, that he is almost knocked down. It takes quite awhile, before the minotaur is willing to speak and even then he is very confused, but as none of his companions will say anyhting, he finally gains enough courage to speak.

"Devil! You tell us odd propechies Gor does not understand. But he understands you want something from us. Your kind always wants something, you evil! Why would we ever trust you? It takes a bigger fool than Gor to make deals with devils!"


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 9, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> The man looks at you all.  Evidently he seems amused, whether by your discomfort ot stunned silence at his revelations.  He sits, quietly drinking on his fill.
> 
> OOC:Anyone still out there?  I know Wilphe is away, how about the rest of you?




_By my red skin! It's a devil._  For a moment the dwarf was struck by fear but he quickly gathered his courage to speak.

"You must have a good reason to have a disguise, devil,"  Racid grunts as he fingers his warhammer. "Tell me one good reason why we shouldn't attack you."

_The bigger they are, the harder they fall._


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 12, 2004)

*A world in Darkness - calling Argent Silvermage and PuigallioAudacio*

The devil smiles his old smile.  Looking ar Racid he says,

Pit fiends would tremble in my presence, with a word i could destroy you where I stand.  I have no need to do so.  I want to help you.  Did you not hear waht the prophecy said?  For me to acieve my aim, I need to work with you, angel and all!  A strange situation is it not- a devil being forced to work against other devils, assisted by an angel!  Fate is cruel and ironic.

That is your answer too minotaur.  In working with you I gain what I want.  And I will give my word to never harm you as long as you do not act against me.  And you should know, that a devil's word is not lightly given, and once given we would never break our word- we cannot, such an action is just against our natures!


----------



## Zerth (Jul 13, 2004)

"Hrrmmm... Speak then, devil. What should we do, if it's not good to seek hidden city?" Gor looks at the devil, more curious than frightened.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2004)

Sychella looks at the devil, then at Racid, "Racid, you are an idiot. If he wanted us dead he could kill us where we stood, right now. I'm sure he regards us with little more pleasure than we him, but I am reasonably sure that you won't kill us as long as we are useful to you,"  she gives a quiet shrug of the I-get-enough-of-this-when-I-visit-my-relatives type and continues, "Why is seeking out the lost city a bad idea and what would you have us do?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 15, 2004)

The devil looks at your group, then nods

I understand the need for bravado, and so take no offense- but it is more common to the blustering of demons who try to lord it over each other than the planes of Hell where each knows his place.

I say that it is pointless to search for the lost city.  Disease stalks it, the people die or are maddened and some bear the taint that the dwarf here bears.  But they do not know how to combat it and soon they will start preying on their own people, perhaps even before you get there!

Going there is a pointless task.  In but a shprt time, left to its own devices, that city will dissapear.  There is no need to wast time trying to save it!

As for me, what I want is simple, to invite you to my home- there is a gift I would give to each of you, an essence that will empower you and help you with your future tasks.  For I have determined that the only way nack to hell for me, is through that upstart Duke that would style himself a Prince of hell while residing here.  With your help, well- maybe the gates can be closed and sanity returned to this little world.

He looks down, before looking back at you, a lone worm crawling from one eye socket to the next.  

You look worried- all of you.  Fear not- anything I do wil empower you, I will not risk my triumphant return to hell just to gain a piddling victory here

ooc:OK, since PA and Argentus seem to have done a duck I am going to try and recruit some replacements.  Feel free to play their characters in the meantime (though suicidal attacks on the Arch-devil are out!)


----------



## Zerth (Jul 15, 2004)

Gor is torn between two choices. He would like to go and help the hidden city as there might yet be a chance to help them despite the devil's words, but then again it would be a greater victory to all, if the gates could be closed and devils could be driven from this world.

Unable to make his mind he turns to Sychella. "Gor does not know, what to think of all this. Gor not sure he can trust devil, but Gor trusts you, boss-mistress. Gor follows you, whatever you decide."

(OOC: Maybe Argentus and Falgor will decide to seek the hidden city despite the devil's warnings? They would be the two most likely of us to decline working for a devil, I think.)


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 15, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> (OOC: Maybe Argentus and Falgor will decide to seek the hidden city despite the devil's warnings? They would be the two most likely of us to decline working for a devil, I think.)




ooc: Not a bad idea... Lets see if we get any biters for replacements of either of them.  If we have people wanting in with different characters we can do it quite easily at this point.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 15, 2004)

"Surely you do not know what I am capable of, girlie"  Racid replies to Sychella. "I have killed an ogre with my bare hands!"  he says showing his mighty fist. "I ain't called Stonefist for nothing, you know."

[OOC: The dwarf's proud is on the game here. Be gentle.   ]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 17, 2004)

"I have a problem, in fact I think we all do. We were sent on a job to find this lost city. Regardless of what your individual intentions towards us may be, to those who sent us you are still the enemy. To go back and say"Well we were on our way but we kind of got side-tracked and a devil said something about how it was pointless to make the attempt as the city was doomed anyway and oh yeah, something about us being fated to save the world, so we thought that it'd be better if we did that instead," isn't going to go down too well."
      "We either have to verify for ourselves that success is impossible or take back some proof that it is."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 19, 2004)

I can sympathise- once one has given ones word, it is surely better to fulfill it than to break it.

As such- go to the city, once you leave this place it is two days travel to the north.  The entrance you need is in a cleft of rocks- concealed by a rockfall.  You will recognise it by three trees on the cliffs above, each of which resembles a man bent over, and each tainted and thus bearing blood red leaves.

When you are finished there, and are willing to listen to me further, call on me by brealing this amulet.

He hands an amulet bearing his face to Sychella.  

For now, then, there is nothing more to say. I will leave and thank our hosts- they do not know me, so do not distress them over much.  I protect them at the moment as it is not in my interests that the erstwhile rulers around here gain access to this area and I cannot use it myself.  It reeks of good and is only endurable for short times.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 20, 2004)

"Until we meet again then," Sychella gives a formal courtsey and slips the amulet inside her clothes,  "We shall probably stay here tonight and travel on in the morning, if we have nothing further to discuss I shall talk with our hosts scouts."


----------



## Zerth (Jul 20, 2004)

"Gor not gonna miss devil. Gor gets some rest now, if tomorrow we go again."

The minotaur looks for a good place to rest and it doesn't take very long for him to fall asleep.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 21, 2004)

The devil dissapears, leaving behind a faint stench of rotting meat, but that quickly dissapears.  As he dissapears, the sound of a bell can be heard, followed shortly thereafter by a knock on the door.

One of the Lost puts its head in

You rang?  How can I help?

Looking around, it looks confused at the lack of the man and the minotaur laying down to sleep.

We have a hut prepared for you if you wisj to retire for the night.  If there is nothing else I will guide you there.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 21, 2004)

"I was due to talk to your scouts, may I still do so? Does someone want to take a look at Racid's arm, if he has got the same problem as the city has then we need to get a handle on it."

     Sychella will talk with the scouts, comparing notes on the area, paying particular attention to their route to the city. She'll also find out if they are willing to make trade and diplomatic contact with Tumil. If possible she'll arrange to get some sample trade goods to pick up on their way back.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 21, 2004)

"Gor wishes to rest now. Need rest to be fresh for tomorrow. Show me the hut," the minotaur answers and yawns.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 22, 2004)

Now that the devil is gone the dwarf seems a more relaxed. "This red stuff really itches,"  he points out scraching his back with his hammer.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 22, 2004)

PLease follow me, I will take you to the prepatred hut.  I believe that the scouts are waiting to meet with you in the hut

The Lost one leads you out and through the village.  Now that night has fallen the area is silent, no stars or moon can be seen and it is obvious from the lack of noise that children are in bed.

You are led to mud brick hut with a thatch roof, inside there is a small sitting room amd another room beyond in which can be seen beds.  In the sitting room are two of the Lost, dressed in green stained leather armor.  They stand as you enter, your guide turning to you to address you

I will summon the healer, perhaps she can help.  Sleep well and do not get lost in your dreams

As she walks out, she glances surreptitously at Racid, perhaps even a bit pityingly?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2004)

The minotaur is amused by the thought of getting lost. "Har! Get lost? Only in his dreams Gor could do that! You too sleep well, little ones."

Gor will stay with Sychella if she wishes to speak with the scouts, but will retire for the night soon afterwards.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 26, 2004)

"A healer is just what I need." The dwarf throws his backpack on one of the beds. Then he sits by the table.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 27, 2004)

*Main group*​The scouts come forward.

How may we help you?  We will tell you what we know of the surrounding area and answer what questions you have.

Outside of our home, the trees continue for a days walk to the north, it then becomes mountainous and rock strewn.  bweare travelling in the day.  The devils frequently patrol that area - they seem anxious to keep people away.  To the east the forest dies away quickly, opening onto plantations.  Slaves work there and the overseers are quick to challenge any coming through.  You have come from the South.  To the west for three days travel the forest continues- some unnamed fear stalks the animals, they run and attack when cornered, even those of us trained in the ways of natre cannot calm them. After three days travel, the forest gives way to ground tainted and corrupted.  The very earth grabs at you and trips you, we have gone three days travel into this waste- six went, one came back.  The others are dead, or worse.

They stop speaking and wait for your questions.

*****​
Into the room comes one of the lost.  She is wearing a white shift and gold headband.  She is also carrying a bag filled with herbs and vials.

So who needed me?  She looks around, and then sees Racid. Oh! It must be you, well, can i examine you or are you going to attack me?  Please let it not be that far!

*Faye*​
The earth is in pain.  You can see where the taint is slowly soaking into the ground.  The very earth changing colour to the red of its fiendish corruption.  

Leave it Faye.  We cannot cure all the earth help the grove to stave off the rising tide. 

Such was the advice of Lirea, one of the few elves in the outside world and one of the masters of the grove.  But others also feel the earth's pain.  others aso see the corruption, and not all are as pessimistic as the elves.

Go find the source of this corruption.  You noticed it and the omens point to you being the one to stop this particular stream of corruption.  We will await your return with hope.

Such was the command of Giriani, the spokesman of many of the Masters of the grove.  And so you find yourself outside the safety of the grove, entering into a new part of the forest, trying to find the source of corruption.

*Kevo*​
The tribe had been moving.  Like others in the group you had grown in wisdom and knowledge.  Helping to lead the group in prayer under the tutelage on Misearand, head cleric of the Church of the Void fulfilled (_DM fiat here- all members of ths faction have at least three levels of wizard before being allowed to assume the title of Priest_), while trying to grow the knowledge of magic.

But a nomadic lifestyle is not an easy one, and three days before the tribe had been attacked by a fiendish group.  In the chaos you have been separated.  Alone in a part of the forest you do not know.  Your head is pounding, but their appears to be no one around.  At least for the moment you appear safe, but since you were not in the forest before being separated, the question has to be, where am I and how did I get here?  Followed closely by, and how do I get out of here?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2004)

*Faye*

Not knowing where to start, Faye just follows her intuition, which often led her on the right track. With Strider at her side, she walks through the forest area, always on the lookout for signs of the corruption she is following to its source, the reddish color of the earth. Faye doesn't know what might await her there, but Giriani said she was the one to stop it. She just hopes, that this was true. It would mean so much to her, to free the earth from this foul grasp.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 27, 2004)

*Gor*



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> The scouts come forward.
> They stop speaking and wait for your questions.



_North sound very dangerous, but there we must go,_ Gor thinks to himself. He leaves the questioning to others, but will listen carefully to any more advice the scouts might still be able to give.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 28, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Into the room comes one of the lost. She is wearing a white shift and gold headband. She is also carrying a bag filled with herbs and vials.
> 
> So who needed me? She looks around, and then sees Racid. Oh! It must be you, well, can i examine you or are you going to attack me? Please let it not be that far!




As the healer enters the room Racid stands up. "I'll be damned if I'm going to hit a woman before she gets to strike me first." He replies and smiles.  Don't tell me I have to remove my armor! I haven't taken this off since... well... I don't remember." By the smell of it the dwarf probably speaks the truth.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 28, 2004)

*Main Group*​
The healer gives the dwarf  a contemplative look.

So, in the early stages yet, there is hope then!  As for your armour- well I need to see how far this has spread- can't look through steel like some others can !

and looking around at the others

And quite frankly, considering how violent the corruption makes people, I would far rather have you out of armour and weaponless before I get too close.  At least that way if you do decide to try and remove my head from my body it should be easy for the others to subdue you without having to kill you!

She turns to the scouts,

I don't suppose you though to tell them about avoiding the river dwellers, or eating any crrupted food now did you?  

*Faye*​
The trees in the forest look normal, except where the fiendish tain has entered the roots, even benign trees, noted for their usefullness can be seen growing thorns and dripping foul smelling sap where the tain has entered.  Some of the animals around you seem feral- you could swear that the black squirrel you just went past had red eys and actually snarled and followed you for a bit!

As you follow the taint you come to an area where it splits- one path continuing to the east, the other heading north-east, dipping in and out of a river.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2004)

*Faye*

It pains her to see the earth in agony, but she remembers the words of her superiors and keeps moving. As the path splits before her, she heads north-east along the river, Strider staying close.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 28, 2004)

*Faye*​
You follow the taint, seeing the pain of the earth it corrupts.  As you follow it, you get the feeling of someone, or something, watching you.  The bird cries seem shallow and not quite right, the undergrowth menacing and the shadows seem to be closing in on you.

Stryder, whimper and sidles up to you, he too seems uneasy with environment.  Looking for comfort in your physical presence.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 28, 2004)

Kevo contemplates his position as he sits with his back to the tree.

_Well, I'm here now, wherever here is.  Abandoned by my people.  There has to be someone around here._


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2004)

*Faye*

_“Shh... just stay nearby, we are getting closer.”_ Faye pats Strider's head in a comforting way. She is at least as frightened as he is.

 She keeps whispering to herself, that this is just the forest watching over them, not quite believing her own words, however.

_At least I'm on the right track..._

 Slowly, Faye moves forward, every step getting slower and more careful.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 28, 2004)

*Kevo​*
The forest si silent around you.  An occasional bird call can be heard.  nearby you hear the running of a river, the ground is mixed, normal sand and some red sand intermixed.  You do notice that wherever the red sand goes, so do the plants seem to become twisted, and a mocjery of their former selves.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 30, 2004)

"Aw, alright then! I'll take it off, see?  Racid starts to remove his armor.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Slowly, Faye moves forward, every step getting slower and more careful.




You move forward, and as you do so you see a slight opening in the trees ahead, and something you would never have believed if you had not seen it yourself....

Two black squirresls, their fur matted down with blood, their eyes a feral red, eating a third squirrel.  It twitches, giving a pitiful attempt to rise and crawl away, even with the chunks of flesh ripped out of its side, and dangling from the mouths of the two squirrels watching.  Its eyes turn towards you, unlike the other two, its eyes seem clear, but the pain and suffering in them is obvious.  Even as it tries to crawl away, one of the others visciously reaches out, gouging a chunk of flesh from the top of its leg, further hampering its movement.  If a squirrel ould laugh, you are sure it would be doing so right now!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> "Aw, alright then! I'll take it off, see?  Racid starts to remove his armor.




As you remove your armor you are surprised to see that the red discoloration has spread across your skin, even where none of the water had gone.

The healer comes over, examining the infection, occasionally pinching your skin.  In the areas at the edge, the pinched skin goes white as you would expect, in the areas first affected though the skin goes so dak as to be almost black.

She steps back.

Not too bad yet, nowhere has converted over so nothing needs to come off.  but it is close, if your head had been worse, that is what i would have suggested removing first!

She laughs at her own joke, reaches down, and grabs a small vial.  She heats up a kettle, pours hot water out and adds a small pinch of the vial contents.

Right- you need to choose.  Drink this, and have a very unpleasant night and something unknown happen to you, or not to drink it.  but then  would suggest that you let your companions kill you now.  It is far preferablt to becoming the mindless, killing, torturing beast you would be once this affects your mind.  So far EVERYONE who has gotten this Devil spew and let it run its course has gone mad, we find them feasting on their own children if not stopped.  This will stop it, but the cure is uncertain.  it will affect you, but how we do not know until you drink nd wake in the morning.

She places it on the table in front of you

I know I am being harsh, but this is no time for kindness.  If you do not drink it, the greatest kindness is to kill you.  I am sorry, but there is no other way to put this

Turning to the scouts and everyone else present she bows, keeping her features hidden, although a tear strikes the floor.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

*Faye*

_“No!! Stop that!!”_

 Faye runs towards the group of squirrels trying to scare the two away from the third, so she can tend to its wounds. Strider also fletches his teeth and growls at them.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

The squirrels, leave off their cannabilistic torture of the other squirrel and turn to look at you.

In an amazing display of uncharatersitic squirrel behaviour, they both turn and look at you, as if sizing you up as a meal source.  They both start advancing, chattering their teeth together as they come forward.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

*Faye*

Knowing, that Strider will defend her if necessary, Faye just moves past the squirrels and casts a _cure minor wounds_ spell (dropping _detect magic_) on the wounded one for now, she will have to take a closer look to the wound and clean it later, but now is not the time for it.

 Still she has hopes, that she will not be forced to fight the corrupted animals, but she slowly comes to the realization, that it might be the best for the forest and the earth, if the corrupted animals cannot spread this vile influence any further, like cutting out the dead leaves from a plant allows her to blossom again.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

Faye casts her spell on the wounded squirrel. As you watch the wounded squirrel stands, still shaky on its, legs, with ragged patches of fur, but looking much better.

The other squirrels jump at you, but Strider easily catches them and shreds them.  He looks at the bodies in disgust, evidently the taste of their flesh is not to his liking.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

*Faye*

Faye will proceed to clean the claws and jaw of her dog companion, as well as the wounds of the remaining squirrel. The other two, she will bury somewhere, wrapped up in leaves she collects. Maybe she can find a few nuts or fruits for the squirrel as well.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Faye will proceed to clean the claws and jaw of her dog companion, as well as the wounds of the remaining squirrel. The other two, she will bury somewhere, wrapped up in leaves she collects. Maybe she can find a few nuts or fruits for the squirrel as well.




The rescued quirrel seems pathetically grateful, even friendlier than you would expect from a normal squirrel in a different part of forest.  you do manage to find some nuts and fruits on tress that look untainted- the fruit on the tainted trees looks inviting, contrary to the rest of the tree, almost as if tempting the animals to eat it instead.

The squirrel quickly eats the nuts and fruits, keeping a wary eye on Strider.  Strider for his part, sniffs the squirrel and then ignores it, at least he does not seem to averse to it the way he was to the others.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

*Faye*

Smiling for the first time after a while, Faye watches the little squirrel, which seems quite comfortable in her vincinity. She helps groom its fur carefully, after the wounds have been treated properly.

 The tainted fruits make her angry, however, and she picks them off and burns them, soon realizing that there are just too many of them around.

_I need to find the source of the corruption, like Giriani said..._

_“So, what about you, my little friend. Do you want to stay here, or do you want to come with me and help me put an end to all this?”_

 She will offer the squirrel a place in her bag (using Wild Empathy), leaving the decision to the little animal.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 4, 2004)

The squirrel seems happy to snugle into the bag.  As you look around you see the major branch of the corruption going along the river bank, and something seems to be there!

OOC:  What has happened to everyone else- Anyone still out there?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2004)

*Faye*

Carefully, Faye moves towards the place. She will try to remain hidden as much as possible and hopefully notice whatever is there, before it notices her. The thought, that some bigger animals might have tasted from the corrupted fruit isn't exactly comfortable to her.


----------



## Quirhid (Aug 5, 2004)

After careful pondering the dwarf cheers up again. "Gimme the drink then! I bet your stews aren't as bad as mine! Har, har."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 5, 2004)

"Good! Racid gets healing. Gor not like idea of killing Racid, he good warrior. We need to stay out of red water," the minotaur says in a determined tone.

The minotaur yawns. "Now Gor finally goes to sleep. Lost Ones told a lot of useful things. Thank you for that. But tomorrow we go, need to be rested in the morning."


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 18, 2004)

ooc: Sorry for the delay.  Blame my boss- he promoted me!

Racid drinks the concoction in front of him.  It goes down, feeling warm but then blossoming into a mountain of pain.  It feels like an army of ants is slowly eating you.  Those watching see your skin ripple, spiking up then settling down, the red colouring spreading across your body, quietly evening it out.

After what feels like an eternity the pain stops, cut off abruptly, leaving a feeling of bliss as the absense of pain is an epiphany.  You sit up, and notice in despair that your skin is now all red!  

ooc:  Effectively you now have +1 on diplomacy checks with devils, but a -1 on diplomacy checks with everyone else.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> ooc: Sorry for the delay.  Blame my boss- he promoted me!



OOC: Man, that's really bad news... your boss must truely hate you! 

 Congratulations!


----------



## Quirhid (Aug 18, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Racid drinks the concoction in front of him.  It goes down, feeling warm but then blossoming into a mountain of pain.  It feels like an army of ants is slowly eating you.  Those watching see your skin ripple, spiking up then settling down, the red colouring spreading across your body, quietly evening it out.
> 
> After what feels like an eternity the pain stops, cut off abruptly, leaving a feeling of bliss as the absense of pain is an epiphany.  You sit up, and notice in despair that your skin is now all red!
> 
> ooc:  Effectively you now have +1 on diplomacy checks with devils, but a -1 on diplomacy checks with everyone else.




"By the gods!" Racid yels as he observes his newly colored hands with amazement. "Am I cured now?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 30, 2004)

OOC:  OK, who we still got?  Thanee, Zert, Quirrid all seem to be here- NAc and Wilphe seem to have dissapeared.  I will put a call out to them and then we will continue with just the three of you if none of them check in by Wednesday.  (Is it holidays or something in the US that I am unaware of?)


----------



## Zerth (Aug 30, 2004)

OOC: Yep, I'm here and ready to go.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2004)

OOC: ditto.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 31, 2004)

Argentus remains. We have much to do and little time to do it.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 2, 2004)

ooc:  Let the game continue- Nac indicated elsewhere he is away till the 5th, hopefully the rest will reappear, if not, too bad!

*Racid, Gor, Argentus​*
The scouts leave, and the rest of the night is uneventful.  The morning dawns, and harmonious singing can be heard coming from the surrounduing huts.  Looking out you see the tribe has emerged, and are standing and singing a song to the rising sun.  Shortly after the singing stops, there is a sound of feet outside your door, followed by a quick knock and the sounds of feet leaving.


*Faye​*
The movement from upahead stills.  Nothing further seems to emerge.  As you sit and wait, the sun starts setting, casting a fiery red glow through the clouds, and lending an enhanced feeling of menace to the this rather unfriendly portion of the forest.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2004)

*Faye*

Since either it is gone, or has noticed her already, so hiding doesn't make much sense anymore, Faye moves closer to where she had noticed something earlier, looking around carefully and if nothing seems to be there, also searching for tracks.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 2, 2004)

*Gor*

Gor, having just managed to don his armor and pack his gear, walks to the door as he hears someone knocking. He opens the door to see, who's there.


----------

